# IVF Wales ~ Pregnancy & Parenting chat pt15



## Shellebell

Happy


----------



## popsi

just marking xx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara get well soon hun. 
My mate Beci (a fire fighter) is starting the campaign for rear facing car seats in the UK (and collating the research via her job). if you want any more info let me know (vid posted on my ** profile about a week or so ago). She has just got hers for her little boy and its fab..... but it cost £300 +   

Hello everyone else - had a very busy week - but hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Sam76

Morning all

Early nights for me this week so haven't been around much   

Kara sorry to hear you and Tyler are feeling poorly - hope it clears up quickly   (I know it's been a while since you asked but...I'm on 20mg clexane daily and have prescription for another 6weeks hoping it won't be too long before I see consultant and get to ask a bit more about dose and his/her recommendations)

I went to the GPs about my left boob - he didn't think it was anyhting to do with being pg   but could see the redness there and initially thought that it could have been an infection or abcess - but ihad no fever or other symptoms (thank goodness) so told me to go back if it gets any worse. Redness is still there but reducing every day - i wonder if it's just because they're getting bigger. Have to say that the last thing I'd expected at the start of the week was to have a man with a white beard touching my boobs before the week was out! but reassured that all seems to be ok. Surprised at how unconcerned I was about whipping my top up but when you've had far more on display to any number of people during tx I think  you must get used to it   

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend - time to get warm winter woollies out it think as looks like it's turning cold next week brrrr  xxx


----------



## Queenie1

just marking


----------



## Vixxx

Just marking


----------



## jk1

Sarah....glad everything was ok at the appt lol


----------



## kara76

hiya all

taffy the one im looking at is £250 so hope i can get it, the one i like is a little cheaper but i dont have isofix. would love more info. im gona leave buying one til last minute as im sure price will drop as they get more popular. 
hows you and morgan?

sam glad your boob is ok, amazing how IVF sets you up to flash bits of your body to docs lol

hiya everyone else?

we are much better today, still not right though. tyler was up alot in the night with coughing but is in good humour today phew


----------



## Shellebell

Hi Sam

Have you tried looking throu/asking the question on the pg boards  You might find someone with something similar. 
Why is it some Dr's never give you confidence in what they are saying  with words like 'I dont_ think_' or 'if its no better come back'  

Peer Support Pregnancy
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=426.0

General Pregnancy Board
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0


----------



## Sam76

thanks for the suggestion Shelle - I'll have a good browse  x


----------



## marieclare

Hi ladies, Sam good to hear everything is going well. I had my first mw apt yesterday which was only a 10min one but lovely to keep hearing her say "your baby". Still wishing the time away at the moment and wondering what is going to happen with the 2nd sac. 
Kara get well soon xx


----------



## Jule

Sam gr8 news that your boob is ok but keep an eye on it.have u had your nuchal scan (not sure how u spelll it).

Marie gr8 you saw midwife.when will u have nxt scan?

I also saw midwife today I had letter 2 wks ago but wouldn't go until I had another scan,I was scared I was tempting fate!

Kara hope your cold gets better soon.I've had a cold for over a week and chesty cough.coughin up loads of gunk but think its settling now.hope your goes soon.

Sarah how r u feeling?

Nic nice to hear the twins r doing well.

How's everyone else


----------



## Sam76

Nuchal scan on Thursday evening... I'm back to that nervous anticipation stage again


----------



## Jule

Sam-ooh how exciting.  IM sure everythign will be ok but i know it must be an anxious time because every next step is a worry.  Nearly 12 weeks how exciting.


----------



## kara76

hiya all

sam i felt like that before every scan. i had the NT scan!

hiya jule hows you today?

afm im tired, tyler is now moving around her cot which is cute. teething and cold dont mix for sleeping


----------



## Queenie1

ah sorry to hear your tired kara. hope you and tyler are feeling better soon.

sam you are bound to be nervous. but i'm sure all will be fine. good luck

hi to all on this thread. ( sorry too many to list as don't want to miss anyone out)


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Sam, good luck for your scan on Thursday. Glad your boob is ok

Jule, read on the other thread about your v short midwife appt, what a pain - at least the one at home should be more useful...and a fair bit longer!

Glad your appointment went well Marie, hope time goes quick until your next scan 

Kara, hope you and Tyler are feeling better

I have got into extreme nesting mode, trying to give the house a real going over but can't do it properly so supervising dh with the bits I can't do, he is at work now, probably getting some peace and quiet...I'd better cook him tea to say thank you....and sorry for putting the TV remote throught the wash, I've just found it and it's dead...oops!

have a nice evening all x


----------



## Jule

Lol sarah that's funny u really are nesting washing the remote 

Sam not long now for scan.

Kara cold and tiredness r horrible mixture.I've been feeling like that.this is cold season now so u may get a lot more,keep dosing up


----------



## nic2010

just bookmarking

back to work tomorrow    will post when I can and Sophie still under the weather.

love to all

Nic x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Jule, I am such a donut, scooped it up with a throw from the sofa, now going to try and revive it with the hairdryer lol

Nic, good luck with your first day back at work


----------



## kara76

hiya all

jule when is your scan tomorrow? how are you feeling?

hiya nic sorry to hear sophie is under the weather

hiya queenie hun, im wouldnt feel as bad if i was well 

sarah lol you are so gona end up with a nappy in the wash if you have started that already

afm went to parents for roast and if was yum yum,tyler has decided now that she prefers finger food over spoon feeding and wouldnt let me spoon feed her dinner only pudding! she ate roasted veggies and yesterday a whole banana, totally amazing, everything she does is amazing me.


----------



## pickwick

Hi Ladies

I haven't been around much but I have been trying to keep up with everything.  Lots going on, my iron levels have gone up slightly but MW is keeping an eye on my BP as it was high last week.  We went for the last 4d scan and although baby A had her hand over her face we got a few pics.  She seems pretty comfy in there though.

I have a cold as well this week, it's making the rounds in work and has ended up with me, so feeling a bit full up today.

Nothing much else to report really - we have decorated the nursery and we are nearly ready for our little bundle.  We are so excited and I know all the swollend ankles and legs are going to be so worth it.

I hope everyone is keeping well, Kara sorry to hear you have all been a bit poorly.

Lots of     .x


----------



## kara76

hiya all

pick i bet your getting excited now. isnt the 4d scan just amazing yet it doesnt hit you that your babe looks like that til she is here, so whats the nursery like?

hows everyone?

i still have a cold but its much better and tyler is much better too. Tyler is deffo back on form  and omg now really getting round the house lol, stair gates going up soon. finished painting the kitching today and the utility room too.


----------



## Queenie1

glad you and tyler are feeling better. now she is on the move things are gonna get harder. lol

pick congrats on having 4d scan bet it was amazing. glad to hear nusery is all ready i bet you go in there and can't believe your baby will be in there soon. 

sarah that made me laugh about the remote in the wash. hope it has dried out for you. well done on getting dh to do some housework.


----------



## kara76

queenie your not wrong there, i walk out the room and she either follows me and tries to get in rex's water or food or goes straight for cables, shoes or anything she isnt allowed


----------



## Queenie1

i bet she goes for everything she is not allowed. you will have to start moving things above her reach.


----------



## kara76

i always said i wouldnt do that but you justhave to lol. i was sanding down the utility today and i could hear her coming, so cute. she is asleep on me at the moment


----------



## Queenie1

ah bless her. she is such a good girl. can't wait to see her again i bet she changes everyday.


----------



## kara76

queenie she is such a good girl, are you coming to the next meet?


----------



## Queenie1

not sure yet but might see you on 28th if your going


----------



## kara76

yeah we will be there hun, will be lush to see you. tyler shall be proper dressed up

i keep seeing lovely dresses and stuff. i have a voucher for next and i think im gona buy the next size in clothes now as she has loads and now she is crawling it gona wear out quick lol


----------



## Queenie1

will see you then and make sure tyler keeps a cwtch for me.

next have lovely clothes. i bet between growing and crawling will be going through loads of clothes


----------



## kara76

thank god for ebay i say.

tyler will ahve a special cuddle for you hun


----------



## PixTrix

checking in on you all and hoping all colds have cleared up.

Kara and Queenie you chatterboxes!!!! Looking forward to seeing you sunday


----------



## kara76

hiya pix hun, yeah cold will all be gone by sunday thankfully, i was feeling proper ****


----------



## PixTrix

Aw glad your on the mend. I'll be in the line waiting for cwtch with Tyler. She's such a delight


----------



## kara76

hiya all

how is everyone?

afm we stayed in bed late today, feed tyler at 8am in bed and she went straight back to sleep so i did too. i think its a mix of getting over this nasty cold and teething, she has been clingy too which isnt like her and sleeping alot today too. she keeps crawling into the door yep the same door. got truck mot;d today and been cooking up lots of delights for tyler as we were running mega low


----------



## mimi41

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is ok and all the preggy ladies are well


----------



## Queenie1

hi mimi how are you and steffan


----------



## kara76

hiya mimi nice to see you here

aww my girl is a little out of sorts!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hello peeps - been a busy week for us. Morgan has his hospital appointment (check up) on Monday and his 9 month (!) check yesterday. We saw the consultant who cared for him in special care on Monday which was really lovely - such a nice chap. He was generally pleased with his development - apart from his weight    He is doing pretty much all he should be, is weight bearing really well and when the dr tried to put him down on his tummy he just walked along the bed lol. He also kept trying to grab his file and turn it round to read it so dr said he's going to be an academic!  
Morgan will have another scan on his kidney in May to check that his good one is ok and that the non-functioning one is shrinking away as it should do and not causing any other problems for him. 
Morgan is now 15lb 15oz - weight gained has really dropped off since he is moving about so much - and 68cm long   .

HV was lovely - as the hospital had done all his measurments the day before we just had a chat about what he can/cant do and sat on the floor and played with him for an hour which was nice.  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi ladies

Sounds like Morgan is doing really well Taffy, so he is going to be a book worm lol!

Hope Tyler is feeling better soon Kara

Hiya Mimi, how's you and your crazy kid?

Pick, good to hear from you, glad you are all prepared, it is exciting isn't it, where has the time gone? Hope the cold goes soon

Nic, hope Sophie is feeling better

Well, it's a year since my failed cycle, what a difference a year makes....last antenatal class was today and babies will be here in max 4-5 weeks, feel very very lucky   . I'm seeing the consultant tomorrow so tonights job is to sort out a birthing plan and questions. Oh...and the remote control has survived it's washing machine experience, woohoo. Could have been worse, I could have scooped the cat up in the throw I wanted to wash too!


----------



## Queenie1

taffy sounds like morgan is doing really well. which is great news.

kara hope tyler is better tomorrow. how are you

sarah not long to go how exciting. hope tomorrow goes well with con. glad to hear remote is working again. lol


----------



## kara76

hiya all

taffy great news that Morgans check up went well, did they advise anything to do regarding morgans weight gain?

sarah wow not long now and yep a year really can and does change thing, just wait til the babes are here then things change again
hiya queenie

mimi nice too see you today, been a little off colour since think i over doses on caffine as i never drink caffine and did have 2 coffees, went to tescos with my mum and tyler got spolit with a load of new clothes in the next size, some lovely stuff. i had what can only be descrided as a hot flush and felt awful, not sure what is going on but this feeling reminds me of down regulation or every pregnancy yet i should be around ovulation!!! maybe my hormones are screwed

poor tyler is having a bit of a hard time tonight with teething so ive drugged her lol well i couldnt leave her waking every 45mins screamng in pain so gave a low dose of calpol, she little face was screwed up in pain.
ladies i have to say that tyler has always slept well yet last night was rough and since she slept through a few times i actually feel crap when im up every hour and half and this afternoon i would have quite happily went to bed lol


----------



## kara76

morning all

any snow? we have a small dusting

omfg teething is a whole new ball game!where the heck is this tooth, tylers been teething for ages but nothing like she is now


----------



## popsi

Kara.. Neurofen is much better for teething than calpol as its anti inflam for them..bless her

love to everyone, sorry no more posts we are a very poorly house at the moment x


----------



## kara76

thanks popsi, gona get some later as im almost out of calpol. got baby clinic later too


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Sorry to all those feeling under the weather, hope all is better soon

Visit to the cons went well, I was feeling really groggy this morning, but bp, bloods and urine all fine so just one of those days. We went the long way round as we heard there were bad conditions on the mountain road we normally go on, so good practice for timing the journey if the weather is bad on the big day lol. Kara, glad your truck is working!! Anyway, lower twin head down and quite low now, upper one still breech. She was pleased with that and still on for natural delivery, seeing con again in 2 weeks. She told me there will be a specialist registrar or consultant on hand to keep an eye on things and deliver the second one if it needs turning (or pulling out feet first!!!). So, we will wait and see!


----------



## kara76

sarah that is great news and it good you can try for a natural delivery, baby 2 might well turn while in labour

afm tyler has put on weight and is now 16lbs 10oz but i have to go back to gp for 5pm as hv wants her checked over cause of her cough and the fact only calpol will sooth her so there is deffo pain somewhere and my hv said from what ive descibed its unlikely to be teething alone and tyler could have a sore throat or ear ache just like i had. i didnt go to the gp with her as i didnt feel a cold needed checking and i feel a little silly now lol

oh and the truck wouldnt start so i fixed it and cut my finger so blood ******* everywhere then i relocked the pram wheels in the bloody boot so really didnt wana have to go back out


----------



## kara76

Well it seems tyler has a virus in other words could be anything and what a waste of time, her heart is mumuring and that likely to be cause she has. A temp and nothing else as gp reasures me it would have been picked up before now. I personally think its a cold plus teething


----------



## SarahJaneH

Ah poor Tyler, sounds likely what you say kara - poor mite with the teething. At least you have things checked out. Hope she is better soon. Yep, I was pleased with today and second one could still turn for sure, so who knows.

How are all the babies in this cold?


----------



## kara76

sam hope your nt scan goes well

sarah i think given the situation if you dont try for a natural birth you might kick yourself and if your con is prepare to try and turn or even delivery breech then go for it, everything is pointing towards natural which is great

tyler has refused to be spoon fed dinner so had cheese, paste, red peppers and cucumber finger food!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Finger food sounds good to me

Yeah, cons said she wasn't worried about no 2 being breech as they know there will be space for it to come out as one already has lol. 2nd one is also slightly smaller so that's good. She's very chilled which makes me feel good about going for it. 

Good luck tomorrow Sam!


----------



## kara76

have you had an antenatal classes?


----------



## SarahJaneH

Yep, had the last one yesterday. They don't do a hospital tour any more due to health and safety but you can do a virtual tour on the internet. They were good classes though.


----------



## kara76

thats great so your all set now then, bag packed? i hope so


----------



## SarahJaneH

Yep, all ready to go. Will have to try and have another coffee and catch up soon.


----------



## kara76

thats would be nice, we must arrange a date

quiet on here atm


----------



## Queenie1

sam good luck for tomorrow.

kara poor tyler i hope she gets better soon.

sarah sounds like you have a good plan there. glad you have your bag packed.


----------



## mimi41

Hi all

Sarah glad appointment went well hun, god time is flying.  Coffee sounds a good idea

Kara steffan isn't feeding good today maybe he has the virus as well

Hi queenie hope you are well

Taffy steffan has overtaken Morgan he is 17lb 11oz lol


----------



## claire1

Evening ladies

Sorry been away for a while, Elliot has been a grumpy little boy, and is going through a mummy only stage.  He crys when I put him down and even worse when I leave the room.  Think he's started on the long teething road, I've even had to give him ibuprofen tonight   .  Making the most of it, and catching up with things as he's just fallen asleep.

Kara hope Tyler is better soon, and that you get a good night sleep

Sarah good news from the cons, not long now.

Nic and Ffydd hope your all OK.  Nice to meet baby's yesterday.

Sam good luck tomorrow.

Jules how are you feeling?

Taffy good news with Morgan.

Congratulations to all the new mums to be, this is going to be a very busy thread next year   .

Elliot's jumperoo arrived today   , and of course we had to put it up and put Elliot in it (he did smile for a few seconds).  It's now up my parents till nearer Christmas.  How is everyone else doing with Chrismas this year, it's going to be very different for us all this year (I cant wait).


----------



## kara76

mimi could be, there is so much going round

claire i really feel for Elliot, tylers been teething forever and still hasnt got a tooth (my boobies are thankful lol)


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone


Claire and Ffydd - it was lovely to meet up with you on Wednesday. We should try to make it a regular thing  


Sam - good luck for scan.


Sarah - OMG you're almost there! Glad you are sounding positive about having a natural birth. I was told that as long a twin 1 is head down then there should be plenty of room for twin 2 to turn during labour after twin 1 is out. I'm going to have to start thinking up a list of hot tips for you as a twin mum in readiness of the birth - you definitely learn on the job! No matter how many books you read, nothing quite prepares you for the whirlwind! The main piece of advice I would give you right now is to go into labour with a completely open mind and hopefully you will not get too disheartened if everything doesn't go to the plan that you have in your head. 


Kara - I don't envy you having a baby with a cold and teething problems! One or the other is surely bad enough!


Taffy - glad Morgan is getting along ok.


AFM, things are getting a little easier now. Evan weighs 9lb 11oz and Alys is still only 6lb 11oz! I get stopped every 5 minutes by strangers when I have the double buggy (get ready for that Sarah!) and have to keep explaining that they are prem babies as they can never believe they are 10 weeks old! I've started making a few changes to their routine this week to try to resolve the issue of the constant screaming between 7pm and 10pm (which has happened since they came home). I've now realised that because I let them go back to sleep after their 6am feed (which allows me a nice lie-in too!), their bed time at the moment is effectively 7pm to 10am which is too long so no wonder they don't want to go to bed at 7pm. I am now trying to get them to recognise that 7am is daytime so getting them into their daytime outfits, bringing them downstairs, and trying to stay awake for a little bit before having a short nap before their 10am feed. That's the theory anyway! We tried it yesterday and, although they grizzled for a bit when we took them to bed at 7pm, they slept soundly until 10pm! We've also relented and started implementing some ideas from Gina Ford - a lot of people don't like her as they see her as too rigid and strict but I have to say that once we started leaving the babies to cry a bit when they are going to sleep, they settle a lot quicker then when we were constantly picking them up and rocking them back to sleep. It's horrible to hear them cry to start with but we're getting used to it. As long as they are fed, winded, and clean then I know they are just crying because they are fighting sleep and that they are not in pain.


Still battling with PND but am back on medication and seeing a counsellor so things are looking up   .


Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Claire, bet you can't wait for Christmas! Poor Elliot with his teething, hope the jumperoo cheered him up

Hiya Mimi, hope Steffan hasn't got a virus and he picks up with feeding again. Will get in touch with you and kara about meeting up. 

Nic, good to hear you are all doing well. Hope the new routine will help Alys and Evan settle better in the evening. All tips welcome Nic!

Yep, I'm pretty open minded about it all and will go in knowing that a c-section may well be the best thing in the end, we'll just wait and see. My friend sent me a meditation cd for twins (she's a hypnobirthing practitioner) so will start listening to that. Yesterday I had a nice surprise when the normal shop conversation about due date and my size started.  When I explained I'm expecting twins, the lady told me she is a twin and was 1lb 4oz when she was born and her sister a similar size - they were 3 months early. She and her sister shared the only incubator in the hospital where they were born. The amazing thing was that this was 65 years ago. What a story she had to tell.


----------



## Jule

Sarah great news your appt went well,not long now and a plan.its amazing the stories u hear and to think that was 65 yrs ago and they could do that.these days things r coming on much better.

Claire great to hear from u.fancy putting elliot in his jumperoo early, I am assuming its a xmas pressie 

Nic glad the twins are growing well and u r managing to get into a routine.its so important especially with 2.hope the counsellor and medication are helping and u r feeling a bit better.

Kara hope tyler feeling better soon.teething goes on forever so she may be up and down for a while yet bless her.

Mimi hope steffan just having an off day and not got a virus.how r u?

Sam glad scan was ok.

Hope everyone else well.


----------



## Roofus1974

Hi everyone

Lots of posts to read back on since I was here last.. hope everyone is feeling better today.

Sarah - you're at such an exciting time now, only afew weeks until you meet your babies!!! Gppd news that everything went well at the hosp and that you feel so positive. I had an elective c-section as they were both mine were breech, so fingers crossed for you that you get the birth you want.

Trickynic - mine are a bit older than your (15 weeks today!) but if you've got any top twin tips, pass them on! We're also using Gina for our routine, although we use the timings for a singleton rather than the twin routine. It is hard, but definitely worth persevering with, especially for the bath / bedtime routine. 

AFM, we've been to Cardiff to do some Christmas shopping, which was hard work with a double buggy. I'll have to go in on my own I think.  How's everyone else doing with theirs? When we came hone over Caerphilly mountain it started snowing and we've got quite a lot of snow now!! Anyone snowed in yet?


----------



## marieclare

Ahh christmas shopping eeeek, not even started yet    think it will all be online for me! Snow sounds lovely though

Jule how you feeling? Have you heard from Sam about scan? I don't know if I've missed her post. 

Sarah wow so exciting to be so close!

Nic sounds like the twins are doing so well, but bet its hectic for you!

Kara hope you and Tyler are feeling better soon. 

Hiya to everyone else hope you are all ok! 

We went back to EPAU yesterday for a follow up scan, it was reassuring to see number 1's heart beating away and it's at a whopping 14mm which is 7+6 apparently even though I was only 7+3. So so happy with this, its just amazing! Number 2 sac has not grown and still contains no fetal pole as far as they can see so I'm fairly sure this is not going to be viable. We will do one final check on this at CRMW next week as their scanner seems to be a bit clearer. 
I'm so excited to finally be pregnant although I'm trying to stay cautious too, its difficult not to get carried away. 

When did / does everyone plan on breaking the news?  Its been tricky for us with dh's boys as they are with us 50/50 (including all weekend) and we are thinking of telling them next week if all is ok with the scan. They are teenagers, anyone have any advice on this? 

Love Marie xx


----------



## Roofus1974

The world and their dog knew about the IVF, so I told everyone pretty much straight away - OTD was Xmas Day last year and we had 10 people here for dinner! When the scan showed twins, I couldn't keep that to myself for long either. Really bad at secrets!!


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

nic sounds like your twins are doing great and well done for starting the day at 7am , sod that lol. I tend to opt for late get up late to bed so luke can see tyler. Not a fan of Gina Ford myself but i know her routines work for many, i tend to do kara style which is a mixture of what im read-gina ford, baby whisperer, advice for mums and instinct and instinct has served me best so far.  as far as im concerned everyone must do what is right for them. so hope the new routines work. Hope the counselling helps, are the meds helping you? love your ** pics, Evan and Alys are changing so quick

sarah hows the snow with you? wow what a lovely story, amazing isnt it. 

jule hiya hun hows ;ife with you?

roofus i so so need to go shopping, we arent snowed in yet but tons on the moutains.

marie hiya hun. we told everyone straight away cause everyone knew about treatment. bet you still cant stop smiling. hope the boys take the news well , im sure they will

AFM i am routinely drugging my daughter, she even has a husky voice lol and i have to say the meds 100% help. doesnt help all this cold weather. no tooth yet but she is worst than rex and is chewing everything


----------



## trickynic

Roofus - I found walking around Cardiff city centre with my double buggy hilarious the other day. I got wedged in some of the smaller shops and had to barge through rails of clothing, hoping nothing fell on the floor! Funny you said your OTD was xmas day last year - that was the day of my first injection! I was so nervous I got really drunk beforehand   . Can't believe how much has happened in 12 months....


Marie - we told close friends and family straight away as they knew about the treatment anyway, and everyone else after the 12 week scan. 


Kara - we aren't following one particular method either, just picking the most useful bits from various sources like you said. I don't think I will be able to stick to a really rigid routine like Gina Fords as it seems to really limit what you can do each day e.g , my babies always fall asleep in the car and buggy so what if you need to go out when they are supposed to be awake, and what if you need to take them to an appointment when they are supposed to be asleep? I think the most useful things I have learned with regard to sleeping at night is to try to keep the babies awake, at least for a short time, after each feed in the day, and to let them settle themselves in the cot whilst awake rather than letting them fall asleep on me. It's all a learning curve though isn't it?


----------



## kara76

ive found once i think ive got tyler sussed she goes and changes everything which is funny, routine is now pretty much set (for now) tyler did it by herself and yep i know have to do things as certain times., at the moment im constantly feedning either milk or solids, was so much easier when she was feeding boobie every 2 hours

better go and rescue the bookcase from small child


----------



## kara76

Omg my poor girl just had a really upset time she deffo has a really bad throat , her little face and coughing and noises. Broke my heart to see her in pain and I'm praying this is gona get better now


----------



## Sam76

Sorry I've been so hopeless at posting. Combination of headaches, tiredness, work (boo), appointment and visiting family.

Had nuchal translucency last night and all ok - both twins given low risk (1 in about 2000). Have now told grandparents, cousin and aunty! Still want to tell friends before happy for 'everyone' to know and planning on telling work on Monday. Still finding it hard to believe but getting there!

Visited my grampy in hospital for first time tonight - he's been in about a month but was told categorically by my parents that while I was taking steroids and in early days that I wasn't to visit as he's on a respiratory ward and there's lots of coughing   did write him a letter for dad to read to him but not the same not being able to visit. Gave him our good news tonight and hoping that has given him a much needed lift! Hoping he'll be coming home some time next week as he just doesn't look the same in there.

Sorry no personals but really thinking of everyone and sending you all love and hugs xxx hope poorly mums and babes feel better soon. xxx will try to be a better FF soon xxx


----------



## trickynic

Great news on your scan Sam. Enjoy breaking the news to work on Monday! Hope your grandfather gets better soon.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all 
Sam glad your nt scan went well , enjoy telling more people your lovely news

Tyler is very unwell and woke with a rash so I took her to docs, thanks miriam and raven for your advice. Tyler has a chest infection and has been given antibotics, the rash is viral and not a concern and often happens as the end of a virus just a shame that just as the vuirus is ending its gone on her chest.


----------



## Queenie1

kara so sorry to hear tyler is poorly. hope the antibotics kick in soon and help her to feel better soon.

sam great news on your scan. enjoy telling everyone your great news. hope your grandfather gets better and is home soon with you all.

 everyone hope you are all well and keeping warm


----------



## kara76

Hiya all
Thanks queenie, tyler is still a poorly girl and wanting lots of mummy cuddles, thankfully she is very good at taking her meds. No smiles this morning not even for her teddies

MiriAm and maia have a wonderful day, wish I could be there

How's everyone?


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Poor Tyler, Kara you must have been worried when you saw the rash, glad she has some meds and is taking them. Hope she is feeling better soon and smiles come back quick.

Great news on your scan Sam, have fun telling people! What a lovely way to cheer your grandad up, hope he is home soon.

Marie, great to hear your scan went well, you must be chuffed to bits. We told close family after 7 weeks and a few close friends, then everyone else at 12 weeks.

I've done really well to avoid colds until now but have finally got one, hope I can shake it off quick


----------



## claire1

Evening everyone

Kara hope Tyler is feeling better soon.  The antibiotics should start working after 48hrs.

Sarah hope your cold clears quickly for you.

Sam great news on the scan.  Enjoy telling everyone.

Nic hows the lovely twins?

Hi to everyone else.

We have one very grumpy little boy, the joys of teething.  Don't think it's helped that we haven't been out cause of the snow for 2 days.  It's just too icy, to even think about taking him out.


----------



## kara76

morning all

popping in quick,Tyler still not well but seems to be a little better today. this is her first proper illness and its quite a worry to see such pain in her face and struggling to cough and getting upset. she slept really well last night and ive had lots of smiles this morning so maybe things are looking up

will write some more later when its nap time


----------



## kara76

claire is elliot any better today?

sarah hows you? pudds still growing? we must meet soon  unless this snow comes! hows your cold?

luke is off drifting on thursday, leaving wednesday night unless he gets everything ready then he will lleave for work wednesday morning and not come back til thursday night, i was gona go but the cafe is closed and the weather is too bad to drag tyler away plus her illness yet i had already decided to stay home

busy day for me, ive managed to change living room round, do tons of washing and fitted one stair gate and gona have to do another as tyler is now venturing out of the living room and bedroom towards the stairs. deffo improving today yet still sounds husky and is very very snotty but she doesnt seem in pain and is bouncing around in her jumperoo as i type, it feels like i havent put her down for a couple of days. food wise she will only eat finger food so ive ordered the BLW cook book and im gona keep trying mashed food until the freezer food is gone and then im not gona do anymore and just finger food.this really freaks my dad out as she does gag a little
antibotics are causing poops and wet farts a little like cyclogest farts

this chest infection was nasty and tyler has been coughing and looking very much in pain with her tongue out and screaming with tears the works, girls it broke my heart to see her like this yet thankfully the meds have helped and it seems my nuturing skills work wonders and i have been able to calm her down pretty quickly with lots of hugs and soft words, i am still amazed how much of being a mum comes natural. my mum is now ill with sore throat and generally feels ****, just like i did last week, not nice at all.

hiya everyone else


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Glad to hear Tyler is improving Kara, hope things carry on that way. Sounds like you have been very busy in the house you domestic goddess!

How's Elliot Claire? Hope the teething isn't getting him down too much.

Mimi, hope Steffan is ok and managed to avoid getting a cold / virus.

Miriam, hope you all enjoyed Maia's big day

Taffy and Morgan, hope you are both ok

Hope all is going well for you Pick, not long now

Nic, hope you are getting on ok back at work and Sophie is better

Are you snowed in now Roofus?

Nic, hope you are getting on well with the new routine.

Sam, Jule, Marie hope you are all doing ok and good luck with next appointments you have coming up.

Thankfully my cold hasn't turned into anything much, maybe the cold weather killed the germs. I had another scan today - both babies about 5 and 1/2 lbs so growing at the same rate, although errors on measurements are getting bigger. Left one is now head down and right one is breech. Left one is now lower though, so still ok for natural so far. I can't believe there was enough space for them to both do somersaults! Also means I was completely wrong about where the kicking is coming from lately.

Lots of snow on the hills, all very pretty. Hope everyone is keeping warm and well xxx


----------



## kara76

the crimbo pudds are piling on the weight now, bet your growing so take loads of pics as its gona go so fast now

well ive spent the afternoon chasing tyler from room to room, she is quick now and follows me everywhere and has now found the downstairs stair gate


----------



## kara76

oh and we had our first jumperoo poo! not very nice!!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Yep, defiinitely expanding! Jumperoo poo - now that sounds like something to test a mother's love lol


----------



## claire1

Hi everyone

Hope your all keeping warm.

Kara jumperoo poo doesn't sound to good.  Not looking forward to that.  Is Tyler any better?

Sarah good news that babies are growing well.  Not long for you now.

Hope everyone else is OK.

Elliot has really sore gums today   .  We had to get brufen sachet as we were going round tesco, and give it to him before we could pay for them (naughty I know).  Hopefully the ones at the bottom wont be to long, as it's really red and proud.  

I felt really guilty as we were eating dinner earlier, he was watching me eat potatoes and then started to cry.  I just felt that he really wanted some.  He was also watching Robert eat ice cream on Sunday.  I think he's getting ready, but don't want to give him anything yet, as my hv really scared me last week about weening too soon.

Just ordered our Christmas tree   , just need to give the house a good clean now before it goes up.  I'm so looking forward to Christmas this year, even though Elliot hasn't got a clue.  Never thought I would say that.


----------



## kara76

sarah you will have double jumperoo poos lol

claire aww poor Elliot i hope the meds help, i found the powders didnt work if tyler was teething bad yet still no teeth but omg tonight she has rosie cheeks. as for weaning i waited til 25 weeks and glad i did as tyler is so very good with food, she did watch us eating like a hawk for a while. so far we have moved really quick from puree to mashed and now finger foods but you know your baby and if you think he is hungry try some baby rice or porridge he will only take it if he wants it

afm omg ladies i would love to tell you it gets easier and it does in a way but jeez tyler is fast and going everywhere and i spend my time moving her back into the loving room so so funny, i have also just order more crimbos presents for her and i was trying so hard not to go ott opps


----------



## kara76

hello all

how is everyone? seems very quiet here

i went crimbo shopping today and failed big time and then spent the rest of the day picking up tyler and placing her back into the living room lol, she also has decided to get very very vocal about everything and also has started to give kissed, nice big open mouth dibble kisses lol how lush


----------



## nic2010

Hi everyone,

I am still here but Sophie still ill but is getting better & being back at work is a little hard. 

Kara - Any more incidents in the jumperoo?   

Claire - How are Elliots little gums doing? I would of done the same in Tesco x

Sarah - Sounds like the babies are growing well and I bet they are keeping you warm in this weather.

sorry only a few pp's but I can't read to far back this evening as I need to get in the bath ready for the morning. I hope everyone is well

love to all

Nic x


----------



## nic2010

sorry Kara just missed you

Kisses are the best even the wet ones


----------



## kara76

nic i hope sophie gets well soon

im gona jump in the bath now madam is asleep, phew


----------



## kara76

hiya all

how is everyone?

ive been out to watch luke drifting today yet didnt spend long outside as its so so cold, wrapped tyler up so warm and they we watched from the car. im finding my time is more and more limited and getting on here is getting harder now i have to chase tylerround all day.

last nigtt i had some mega tummy pains and was concerned it was my scar as it reminded my of adhersion pains in my bowel and im sure after my section i will have plenty forming, if it happens again i will go to the docs


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hiya, it is quiet at the moment isn't it. Kara, you must be busy chasing your little monkey around, sounds like she is having great fun! Hope the tummy pains ease but best to check it out if it carries on.

Had a busy couple of days, went to work yesterday and stayed far too long but trying to finish off bits and pieces before I go on leave at the end of next week. At least I can take it easy today. We had a bit of snow this morning, but only a tiny bit, seems like there might be some on the way later though. I have what's probably my last acupuncture session today - she is working on preparing my ligaments and softening the cervix ready for d-day - how it works I have no idea, but I really trust the lady I see, she's helped me get this far!

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## kara76

wow sarah not long left in work, you have done well to keep going. hope you get some time at home before the babies arrive. enjoy your acu session

tyler is watching her fave tv program so i actually have five minutes lol, i keep expecting a tooth as all the signs are there yet nothing. she keep chasing rex lol

i believe fishguard has some snow, we have none and i want some


----------



## SarahJaneH

I think there is snow on the way this afternoon, so you might be lucky! I've been lucky that work are flexible enough to let me stay at home when I don't need to go in, so I've been able to rest and keep going a bit longer than I would have otherwise. What's Tyler's favourite TV programme? I'm looking forward to kids tv again, it's got to be better than Jeremy Kyle lol


----------



## kara76

squiggle bear lol, its a big fuzzy bear that sings and draws lol, Tyler now follows me and pulls on my trousers legs so so cute but i cant get anything done lol so so funny. from what i gather she is crawling early as she should only be starting too now

i have a flipping sty on my eye and it hurts 

has bump grown alot?


----------



## SarahJaneH

She's doing very well fair play, now you need eyes in the back of your head....
Defo feeling a lot heavier now, dh looked at me yesterday and said, hmmm yeah that belly is pretty big lol
Just texted you hun


----------



## kara76

i love the comments your dh makes lol you need to paint your tum like a crimbo pud lol

just replied mate, thursday im off shopping and hope to get to baby clinic too. i so so need to finish crimbo shopping


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone hope u r all ok.

I am not being very sociable at the moment.I feel really unwell so have been getting home from work and going to bed.I'm off today and next wk so will just catch up on a bit of shopping.
I have a cold and chest inf with an irritating cough which makes me cough every time I lie down.I'm getting really fed up as I'm not sleeping as I cough and blow all night long.also been getting abdo pain but think its all the straining.hope it goes soon.
Sorry got no more to write but feel really grumpy and sorry for myself as I can't take anything.spent yest evening upset because I felt so unwell


----------



## kara76

jule so sorry you feel unwell, have you taken paracetmol and also lemon and honey tea might help a little bit. so many bugs going round and it sounds like you have been doing the right thing by going home to bed


----------



## SarahJaneH

I know, he's such a charmer lol.  Ooh Christmas shopping, I've got a bit but think I am going to have a big internet shop at the w/e as can't waddle very far round the shops. Going to get a tree tomorrow  

Hiya Jule, sorry you are feeling so poorly, I'm sure the abdo pain is all that stretching for your growing bubs. Take care, I wish I could think of something that you could take, but not sure as I think you have to avoid decongestants. lemon and honey is a good idea Kara. Keep warm, rest up and hopefully you will be better soon


----------



## Taffy Girl

morning all.... I am also coming live from the sick bay - DH has shared his germs with us. 
Morgan has boy-flu (the mini-version of man flu!) and is crashed out on the living room floor snuggled up in his blanket.
I am on the sofa in my fleecy romper suit and furry throw - dosed up with paracetemol, honey and lemon - just hoping that I am going to be well enough for my Christmas lunch with my friends tomorrow   

Jule - Hope you are feeling better soon. There are so many nasty things around at the mo. 

Sarah - not long to go now- online shopping is definitely the way to go. 

Kara hope you enjoyed your day spectating!

My little man is just making me giggle this week. He is pulling himself up on the sofa and is so pleased with himself - he gives a massive grin. soooooo cute! He has also figued out how to sit up (eventually!) - allthough its in a bit of a roundabout way - getting up on his knees and twisting himself around. He is also climbing down off the sofa. He giggles like a loon if you say beep-beep to him or make growling noises with his teddy. Just adorable. 

We have started getting our crimbo decs out and morgan has taken a shine to the singing santas and has flashing disco net lights on his bedroom window which he thinks are rather cool! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## kara76

taffy i have such a funny pic in my head now of you lol, hope you get well soon. its horrid when you feel ill and have a baby to look after. 
im so so tempted to get the tree out and then im gona buy some new ceiling decs, this really is a christmas im gona enjoy, its been so long coming. will be glad when the shopping is done might try and do some online later

go morgan climbing down off the sofa and crusing omg he is gona be on his feet properly soon, amazing...

hey taffy doesn morgan sleep much in the day? tyler has around maybe a couple of hours max in a day and those are cat naps


----------



## marieclare

Taffy Morgan sounds so cute I bet its great to see that grin!

Jule sorry you are feeling so poorly, you have every right to feel sorry for yourself if you are feeilng that bad. I don't know if you could do this but I went to crmw for a routine scan the other day and ended up getting signed off for 2 weeks as they thought I looked really tired and pale etc. Could you get some time off work?

I felt a bit guilty really because i've been quite lucky with symptoms etc and I know lots of people have it worse but dh said it will do me the world of good because I have been totally knackered from getting up early for work and the general agro at work so i will take the advice offered and rest up.

Sarah sounds like you are almost ready its so exciting!! Kara you must have an early bloomer keeping you on your toes!

Our scan at 8+2 was good but I had a weird pain from the internal, could not get comfortable at all and had to stop quite soon. never had that before so slightly worrying. Carried on with an abdominal and got a few baby shaped pictures which was amazing! We have now told dh's boys who seemed fine with it and took it in their stride. Have dh work xmas party tonight so need to go and find something I can fit into... hmm might be quite a task!


----------



## kara76

marie so pleased your scan went well and the boys took the news well. i better go as its feeding time well almost

cheese on toast today


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hope you feel better soon Taffy, bet you are nice and cosy in your romper suit!

Glad to hear your scan went well Marie and also that the boys took your news well. Don't feel bad for having some time off, the tiredness really does knock you for six early on, even if you don't have any of the other symptoms. Enjoy your party!


----------



## kara76

just ordered a personalise stocking and sack for tyler yay yay well i might aswell spend some money while i have some as i get no pay soon lol


----------



## Vixxx

Evening Ladies

I have a quick question for those of you who are or have been pregnant in Cardiff...

Do they do the nuchal translucency (sp?) scan on the NHS in this area?  If so, is it offered to everyone or just high risk cases?

Thanks

Vixxx


----------



## trickynic

Hi Vixx - I think it's offered to everyone. I wasn't offered it as I was having twins and the results would have been too unreliable.


----------



## Jule

I have to pay for mine apparently its not offered on nhs


----------



## kara76

Not sure about cardiff but I paid for mine and went to innermost secret at the spire , nic I think ur thinking of the blood test at 16 weeks which isn't realible with twins.

How is everyone?

Luke off out to a crimbo party in swansea later and omg I really fancy going to a party lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Just a quick question - can you mums recommend a steam steriliser and which bottles best to get? Trying to tick the last few things off my list!

Hope you are all having a good weekend


----------



## mimi41

Sarah i would get the boots steriliser which fits any bottles.  I found the dr browns ok but leaked and tommee tippee good as well.  Jules says go for a cheap variflow though.  Not much help love


----------



## kara76

only ever used closer to nature and found them good but only did one bottle a day and then stopped so dunno what they would have been like if fully bottle feeding, with twins you might need 2 sterilisers if bottle feeding and making bottles in advance ( i know they say dont but at least you could put the water ready!

hiya mimi


----------



## kara76

my girl is 7months old tomorrow, i cant believe it, the time has gone so so fast and omg isnt tyler now finding her madam side lol, she is up to mischief all the time, empty bookcases, nicking rex's food, chewing anything she can get in her mouth including daddys smelly shoes!! she is like a bullet if she wants something, im getting constant kisses or sucky snogs  and atm she is staring into my mirroe fronted stero and shouting and laughing at herself so funny. if tyler wants boobie she just dives into my chest and has worked out how to pull a zip down if im wearing one!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thanks for the tips ladies, will check those out. Tyler sounds very comical.


----------



## claire1

Sarah I use the Avent ones with the variflow teats, they really helped with Elliot's colic.  I had a steam steriliser, but swapped over to a cold water one, as I found that I was switching it on everytime I wanted to use a bottle, as they're not sterile once you lift the lid.  And with the cold water one their ready when you need one.  I think it's personal choice, and I like the milton smell.

This time last year I was on my 2ww, how things have change   

Hope everyone is OK?

It's looking very festive here tonight with the tree and lights up.  Has anyone else trimmed up?  This time next week I'll be parting away (if the snow stays away), and Elliot will be spending the night with his grandparents   .


----------



## kara76

she sure is sarah

claire hiya hun, wow partying you lucky girl, we are considering going for a night out before crimbo as luke is out tonight and im jealous lol, i would thinking i will be a right lightweight as i havent drank a drop for since june 2009.

phew tyler is now in bed, trouble getting the little madam to sleep now as she just wants to be on the move all the time lol


----------



## kara76

forgot to say decs go up tomorrow yay yay

i have been waiting for a crimbo like this for many years. i have ordered tyler a stocking and sack


----------



## claire1

Kara I agree, it's been a long time coming.  Elliot's 1st Christmas bauble is on the tree and mum has got his stocking, which she's filling with lots of stuff for him.

We've had a couple of nights out since Elliot was born.  Mostly because we need to get Elliot used to being left with someone other than me or Rob.  They are really nice, but it's always lovely to come home for a cwtch with my beautiful son.


----------



## kara76

its good Elliot is use to other, ive only left Tyler twice and i can see this becoming a problem but i will deal with it when i have to , she needs my boobies lol

how is Elliot sleeping? is he sleeping through now?


----------



## claire1

Yeah we started to do it regularly cause he was getting that only mummy would do, and that I couldn't even leave him to pop to tesco and leave him with Rob, now he doesn't even noticed that I've left him.  It's a bit easier for us cause Elliot has a bottle ( cause the little monkey didn't like boobie milk).

Yeah he's really good with sleeping, to be fair he's never really been bad.  We get about 7-8 hours every night.  Will see if that changes when he goes into his own room after Christmas.

Any signs of teeth?


----------



## kara76

no teeth yet but erratic night waking and all the signs yet again so hoping there will be a tooth soon just hope she doesnt start biting me as im still not ready to stop bf and nor is she, she hope when the time comes its ok for us both to stop

right im gona crash and hope luke doesnt wake me when he comes home ******!


----------



## trickynic

Hi Sarah - I use the Tommee Tippee closer to nature bottles and steriliser. I got a starter kit that included a bottle warmer too but ended up getting a second bottle warmer off ebay so that I could warm two at the same time. I find the steriliser is really easy to use. As long as you take the bottles out and put the lids back on as soon as you open the top the steriliser, they stay sterile. 


Had a difficult few days as the babies have developed colic   . Has meant spending up to 2 hours feeding them at a time and very grumpy babies. Have used Infacol up until now but have just swapped to Dentinox to see if that makes any difference. Does anyone have any experience using Colief? It's expensive but some people swear by it. I'm going to see if I can get it on prescription. Had a photoshoot at Mothercare yesterday which went well and have got some lovely photos of the babies for xmas pressies for grandparents.


----------



## Jule

Nic I'd try colief because if it works and makes a big difference the babies may have a lactose intolerance so the milk could be changed.its worth trying it even if u only get 1 or 2 pots.gp's are funny about putting on prescription but u could try.what about gripe water that can be used from 4 wks.

Also colicky babies get on better with a variable flow teat and the cheapest bottles u can find can be the best.good luck


----------



## kara76

sarah this is the set i brought and its brill and has pretty much all you need 
http://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Feeding/Steriliser-and-Warmers/Tommee-Tippee-Closer-to-Nature-Essentials-Set(0070825) 
good price too

nic sorry to hear your having a rough time, i found infacol made tylers wind and reflux worst. baby massage is also good for colic, you tube has tons of vids. mothercare pics sound lovely

afm Tyler is 7 months old today, cant believe it and im very proud to havebeen breast feeding for 7 months after all the early strugglesi had. luke came home at 3am and woke tyler and she had aleady been awake at 130am, i had to laugh as i watched him walk into the bedrrom and then tyler woke and his face said a thousand words as he creeped bck out so i left him for 5 mins trying to calm her lol then i got up and he fell over i made he stay with me while i fed him lol

hey jule how are you?


----------



## claire1

Nic Elliot had colic, and we found changing the formula to comfort a godsend (thanks Jules).  We also use varable flow teats and have done since Elliot was a few weeks old, we just bought the Avent ones to do into the bottles we had (they were on offer at the time).  We also used a wheat bag when it was really bad and it seemed to help.  Cant help with colief sorry.  Hope things settle, it's hard I know, but it does get better I promise.  Elliot has a very few episodes now, but does still have reflex, which I'm hoping will settle when we start weening.  

Jules how's you?

Kara wow 7 months, well done on you for bf.  I so wish I could have done it, but Elliot was having none of it.

We might take him down to winter wonderland later, to see the lights as he loves them.  We've even put some in his bedroom   .  Think it may be time for muled wine or hot chocolate and marshmallow.  I'm so looking forward to this Christmas


----------



## jo1985

hi all u ladies and bumps and babies hope u dont mind me adding my input as myslef having always worked with kids and now a nanny my preference is with sterliseing (sp) as come across a lot is the avent steam one i love it thinks it brill but is a potch having to always put on after taking one out otherwise the cold water ones that go in micro r great.  well booked up for new year eve with a baby and 4 year old so that sorted and got 3 shifts - long nanny days 7-6 in before christmas to so busy lady lol hope u all doing good take care and spoil those bubs off urs  jo xx


----------



## kara76

hiya all
how is everyone?

claire did you go to winter wonderland? how was it?
tyler use tohave really bad reflux and would puke alot and i mean alot yet it just stopped at around 4 months i think

AFM im off out in this cold in abit, we have had a really hard frost and everything is white so i wana go early and get home as its only gona freeze again. Well tyler had a good time after not wanting to go to sleep at 9pm, it took forever to get her to sleep, she is so good at fighting it lol, she woke at 11pm when we went to bed she seems to have a mummy and daddy bedtme radar now so i fed her and she slept til 630am and then back down til 745 and got into bed with me for a cuddle and was playing peek a boo with the covers. girls this little girl has such a personality and sense of humour. 
yesterday she had roast dinner and no spoon feeding until yoghurt, she ate loads and was laughing her head of at my dad, she also has a new sound which she does all the time. im even considering quitting mashing any food and just saving stuff from our dinner. thankfully she let me feed her weetabix and mashed banana for breakfast but if she doesnt want the spoon mouth is closed and thats it so i dont push it at all as i dont want meal times to become a battle of wills cause i have a feeling she would win lol. milk wise she is still having around6 to 7 feeds a day which i dont mind but i might try giving a snack in the afternoon instead when this will happen i dont know as i hate to plan things lol

right i better dash, madamwillbe awake soon and want milk before we head out in this freezing weather brrrrrrr

jo its always good to get advice and you have more experience than us lol


----------



## trickynic

Thanks for the advice everyone. I started using colief last night and am starting Evan on C&G Comfort tonight (Alys needs to stay on her special milk). Not sure if the colief was to blame but Evan did the most ridiculous poo just now. It went EVERYWHERE, including inbetween his toes. I had to strip him off completely and then cut him out of his vest because I didn't want it going over his head covered in poo. Finally got him naked and clean and then he peed all down my jeans and the sofa! Couldn't believe it!


----------



## kara76

Hiay all

Sarah, mimi and pix lovely toi see you girls today. Sarah you look fab and you are so gona drop soon

Nic is alys on prescription milk for prem babes? They will grow out of colic not that it helps you at the moment, such a shame they both have it. 
Believe me the poos get worst lol

My button is sleeping after a busy day


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks for a lovely afternoon Kara, Sarah and Mimi. Lovely to see you and extra special lovely to have some cwtches with beautiful Tyler and Handsome Steffan and bump hug! Sarah I agree with Kara, not long now!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great to see you lovely ladies and smiley babies today, had a lovely time thank you. I think you may be right girls...hope I can get my christmas shopping finished first though lol!

Nic that poo sounds quite spectacular!

Hiya Jo, thanks for the advice re steriliser


----------



## kara76

hiya all

how is everyone?

a me post

went to baby group today to see the girls, get madam weighed and get her foof rash checked. group was great, tylers gained 2oz in 13 days but this is fine as she is going along the 50th centile, anyway hv said to go to gp and she thinks it was thrush so i called and got in so i went straight from group to gp's. 
yep its thrush and cream given then the gp said he was gona write to me to take tyler in to listen to her heart again but didnt wana worry me so listened to it there and then, the mumur is still there and its the third time this has been picked up, i only know about twice. doc said he will refer to a peditrian and she will probably need an echocardigram to find the cause yet this isnt urgent! my brain is screaming it is yet im trying not to panic as i had a heart mumur as a child and now have aorta reguration!(spelling) which causing no problem. doc says its probably a flow mumur and he reasured me and said he would of said if he thought it was anything serious and very rarely this type is and if it were a large hole in the heart it would be louder, i felt like saying please sshh now lol i dont wana hear about holes. of course i know my girl is fine, happy and active but if there is even a slight issue i want to know about it and i hate being on waiting list! i bumped into hv on the way out and she then inform me one of the peds is actually off sick so the waiting list is longer again tbh i would pay if the gp advised it but he said no need to rush it through yet i have already got someone on the case of how long the wait is and i will be chasing the referral to make sure it gets there
i did cry when i left the doctors and then felt silly 

sorry for the big tyle and i post.


----------



## Queenie1

kara sending you a   it must be such a worry for you. but like you have said if they were worried then tyler would have been rushed up the waiting list to be seen. my friends daughter had a heart murmer and had to keep having check ups on it until she was about 3 year old and then was told it had gone. so hopefully tyler will grow out of it. hope thrush goes it must be pain ful for her. sending her a huge  

sarah good luck hope you get to finish your xmas shopping before the babes arrive. 

hello to everyone on this thread


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Kara, not surprised you had a few tears after all that, must be a worry although as you say if urgent they would mark it as so. As her mummy though, you can't help wanting to protect her as much as you can get referred asap, sending some hugs your way     and yes she is a happy active lovely girl.

Hi Queenie, thanks for the good luck wishes


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara - just seen this ..... sending lots of huge hugs     to you and Tyler. I hope that you manage to get an appointment soon to put your mind at rest x x 

Hello everyone else - hope you are all ok - I  should be in bed as we have busy day tomorrow - morgan's first christmas party lol 
x


----------



## claire1

Kara I know how you feel, about the waiting.  But honestly if the GP thought it was urgent, he would have marked the referral as it, and Tyler would be seen asap (think it's withing a month).  Or he would have given the option to go private.  Elliot's referral wasn't urgent and he was seen by the cons, by the time he was 8 weeks (and it was sent just after he was born).  We'll always worry I know so   .  She'll be fine.

Taffy wow Morgan's first Christmas party, hope he has fun.

Well ladies we've had to buy a new pram   .  So we've bought a Phil and Teds, and the good thing about it is that it if we decide to try for baby number 2 we only need to buy the double kit (so no need to buy a double pram).


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hope Morgan enjoys his party Taffy, what a lovely christmas you will have this year 

Why the new pram Claire? I hear lots of good things about Phil and Teds though, good choice - what colour have you gone for?

Kara, hope your little girl is ok xx

Well, I saw the consultant again today, nothing really changed. Lower twin is not quite engaged yet but going in the right direction. Plan is to see cons on 23rd if nothing happened before then and they may do a sweep, depending on how I am - bet I'll end up giving birth on Christmas Day then lol. If all ok on 23rd and nothing else happens, will be seen at day assessment on 29th. So, it's wait and see, feet up and watch crap telly...


----------



## trickynic

Wow Sarah, sounds like things could be happening pretty soon then eh? Lovely Christmas babies!


Kara - just saw your ** status. Hope Tyler is ok. Yes, Alys will be on Nutraprem formula until she is 6  months. Can't believe the babies are 12 weeks old today and Alys has only just started wearing newborn clothes!


----------



## claire1

Sarah not long now then.  Basically Sarah the pushchair part is poo.  When it has the car seat on it's great, but when you put the pushchair/carrycot on it's terrible.  You cant get into the basket, it doesn't lie flat and the biggest thing is the harness will only last another few months, as Elliot is long.  We knew this would be an issue when we bought it, (but didn't think it would be before he was 1yr) but as it was a real bargin we didn't mind at the time.  We got the explorer one with the green insert.

Nic so glad Alys is catching up with her brother


----------



## Sam76

Evening all - sorry I've been more rubbish than usual at posting. Looking forward to seeing those who can make the meet on Saturday - I  might not eat as am hoping to drag DH around the shops to start some  xmas shopping - we're always a bit last minute - and will probably have to bribe him with the offer of food - not much else I can bribe him with these days   
Nic - that super poo made me smile   
Kara - hope Tyler's doing ok - I can see that the worrying never stops   
Sarah - not long now - how exciting! putting feet up and watching crap telly sounds like a fab plan!

Jule - hope all's ok with you and you're feeling better soon xxx

Claire - hope new pram performs!

Taffy - did Morgan enjoy his first Christmas party?

Michelle - hello to you and handsome Steffan x

Marie – did you find an outfit for your work xmas party? hope you had fun x


Sorry if I've missed anyone   .  I've had low aches and cramps for last two days - had them on and off for a few hours at a time before but this doesn't seem to be going away. Called Caerphilly birthing centre this evening and mw I spoke to was just lovely - and has had twins herself. She said it could just be things moving up and stretching but to keep an eye on it and if I get any bleeding or pain gets worse to call Nevill Hall. I know that I'm bound to feel something as things get bigger and probably just over cautious but can't seem to relax and wish this sensation would go away as can't think about anything else   . Had my flu jab yesterday and have consultant's appointment on 20th - he might do a uterine doppler (to check placenta blood flow I think because of clotting disorder).

I've had a very sad week. My grampy passed away last weekend, funeral is on Tuesday. So glad that we got to tell him our news.


----------



## Queenie1

sam so sorry to hear about your grampy. will be thinking of you on tuesday. i bet he was thrilled to hear your news and will be looking down on you all. i understand how you feel i lost my nan in july and i still miss her.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Sarah wow crimbo day it really could be, a sweep usually works within 24 hours. I had my first sweep at home and it was totally fine I just laid on my bed and chillaxed lol. I always said crimbo day and that's my bet, if anyone starts guessed put me down for 
Sarah 2 boys crimbo day around 6 lbs each. Posting on my phone

Claire what pram did you have before your new one? You gona sell it on ebay?
Good to see elliots referral didn't take too long. So are you hoping for a sibling?

Nic wow your babies are growing so well, how's the sleeping? Those early days are hard

Sam sounds like round ligament pain which is nasty and I had it , after 12 weeks the uterus moves up around 1 cm a week and by 20 weeks is at your belly button so its quite a lot of movement, I know how unerving aches and pains caAn be and no one tells you how painfuk pregnancy can be

Taffy you are a bad influance on me, tyler now has a fibre opitic snow man and singing santa and a snow dome lol. How is that lovely little man of yyours?

Hiya everytone else and big hiya to queenie

Well well afm today has been eventful, stressful and fun!
This morning I popped tyler on my bed as I do every morning while I put some slap on and brush my hair and as I was popping my eye shadow on while watching her in the mirroe she decided to practice proper crawling off the bed and landed right on her head, I wasn't quick enougj to stp it cause she's so fast when she wants to be, she cried yet stopped pretty quick at which point I started and staryed tp shake! I called my mum and asked her advice of what should I do , she said peas on her headn stay calm waiut 20 mins to make sure she's ok as she was bound to sleep in the car and then go to hospital as a precaution. I had to peas and didn't think to use veg so used frozen solid mince. I wasn't thinking this is clear! I made a cuppa and took a mouth and was almost sick, tyler at this point was playing yet her head has like a grazw which was blleeding a little. Spoke to luke who alsi said stay calm and don't drive too quick!!!
I left the house and tyler went straight to sleep which isn't good after a head bump so I wound the truck up to naughjty speed to get to my mums then hospital. Checked in and the receptionist said try not to worry its happend to her kids, tyler was as good as gold and played for 2 hours and then given the all clear yet we have to watch her for 48 to 72 hours. The worst part is I like had a sixth sense this was gona hapopen today and knew I shodnt have put her on my bed, note to self take notice of your instinct kara

Then went shopping and brought tyler a toy well 1 for now which luke says is guilt and he could be righjt and a soft toy moneky with registared star in tjhe sky in tylers name plus decs and presents for others, tyler had fun shopping too

That's my day!!!!


----------



## kara76

Excuse spelling I'm on my phone


----------



## claire1

Kara not sure about selling it.  We're still using the car seat, and don't see the point of buying a new one yet as we will have to get a bigger one  in a few months.  Will probably put it on there when we stop using the car seat.  It was a babeconfort, the woman in Eddishaw's said that they have had a few problems with this company in the past with the harness size.

Yeah we're hoping for a sibling for Elliot, we're planning on trying again next year (the end of the year).  Just need to loose lots more weight (again), and decide which type of treatment to go for, IVF or IUI.  

Yeah his referral did come through quickly, and that was UHW, their not known for being quick with their waiting lists.  Hopefully it wont be too long, and it will put your mind at ease.  I would say if you haven't heard anything in 4 weeks, ring them.


----------



## kara76

claire i already have someone keeping an eye of the referal and also have to doctors name who tyler will be seeing


----------



## kara76

wow good for your regarding having more treatment, its not something we will be doing. you never know hun it mght happen naturally!


----------



## claire1

Thats what we're gonna do for a bit and then if nothing happens after about 6months ish we'll book treatment.  

Ye my new dinning room table is coming today after waiting 10 weeks for it.

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Claire Enjoy your new table, bet you can't wait. 

Tyler was wake 5times in the night, probably to do with her head, thrush, or snotty nose or all 3. I'm laying in bed while tyler sleeps next to me, I want a pee and a cuppa but no way am I leaving her here alone


----------



## claire1

Probably to do with all three, it's horrible when their off colour.  I don't blame you not leaving her, you'll have to get the cotsides for you bed.  Hope she feels better soon.

Yeah I cant wait, we bought a smaller one as our last one was huge.  We needed more space for Elliot's stuff   .  I'm waiting for the little darling to wake up,  just my luck he'll sleep in when I woke early.

I'm babysitting for my great niece (yeah I have great a niece & nephews, even though I'm not too old ha ha), she's a month younger than Elliot, it will be like having twins, will defo need that glass of wine tomorrow night.


----------



## kara76

We did the same but swapped our big table with my parents , it was always too big for our house but we brought it knowing one day we would have a bigger house

Cotsides is tempting I can tell ya, she looks so peaceful atm lol 

Wow great neice bet its nice for elliot to have someone to play wth


----------



## SarahJaneH

HI all

New pushchair sounds nice Claire, I like the green! Shame you had to get one so soon but at least you have good use from it with the car seat. Nice new table in time for Christmas, good for you. Good luck trying for number 2 x

Glad to hear Tyler is ok Kara and your day ended up being fun after a bad start, cot sides sound like a good idea! Hope you have a better nights sleep tonight

Hiya Nic, 12 weeks has gone so very fast! Glad your two are doing well. Hope you are feeling ok

Sam, really sorry to hear about your grampy, great that you were able to share your happy news with him. Hope the pains ease, I had all sorts of aches and pains too around that time and it is really difficult not to worry about them. I sometimes found lying down for a little while helped (even on my office floor!). There's lots of stretching going on to make room for two in there.

Yeah, might be on for Christmas Day bubs if they do a sweep, mind you I am tempted to say no if babies are fine and I am feeling ok as cons also said as things stand there's no reason why I shouldn't go full term. Who knows eh?! Hopefully they will decide themselves when they are ready.

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## kara76

hiya all

how is everyone?

ive had a ****ing nightmare day after a ****ing nightmare week
got up late, rowed with luke then mimi came and just as i was pulling out the drive i got a call from my dad which shocked me to the core, my mum was in hospital waiting for a ct scan for a sespected stroke, well i just broke down. thanks michelle for staying with me as that helped me get my head together well til you left anyway then i sobbed yet i pulled myself together made some calls and got to speak to my dad at the hospital and he told em my mum had woken at 2am with a popping in her head and was paraliyised down one side yet didnt wake him and went back to sleep and then was numb still this morning so my parents had a row cause my dad insisted she went to hsopital. my mum had a blood clot in her brain at 22 that cause a similier reaction!!! anyway i had to sit and wait for the results of the scan as i couldnt go to the hsopital as my dad was in a & e with security locks etc! the next thing i got a call from my mum phew she was going home and had to see go monday, so i spent the afternnon at my parents. 
scared the pants of me i can tell ya that and my eyes are sore and i feel drained for the upset plus my af came

so next week will be a better week i think!


----------



## trickynic

So sorry to hear about your mum Kara. Hope she gets better soon. You were missed at the meet


----------



## popsi

Kara darling... hope your Mum gets better soon 

love to everyone sorry i dont have much time to post anymore, only have 9 more days left before i go back to work


----------



## Jule

Kara so glad your mum is home.u need to have a relaxing evening now and have a nice soak in the bath.

Popsi can't believe u only have 9 days til u go back to work.wow time passes so quickly.are u going back part time?


----------



## popsi

Jule... no back full time, but not sure for how long as there is big redundancy talks with the government cuts, 1st phase were offered this week for higher level and they say it will be offered to all in time... so holding on in the hope i can take it as been there 23 years !


----------



## Queenie1

kara so sorry to hear about your mum. glad to hear she is home and hope she feels better soon. thinking of you all. what a week you have had. hope you can have a restful night.  

popsi good luck with going back to work. 

hi all x


----------



## PixTrix

gosh Kara, so glad that it wasn't a stroke. What a week you have had. Next week can only get better.

I told you when we met that you'd be crimbo day Sarah!! Hope you are feeling ok, won't be long now and you will meet your babes, though boxing day is going through my head now!


----------



## jo1985

KARA -hope your mam is ok x  the similiar thing happened to my nanny she woke up all numb down one side with a droppey mouth we all thought stroke took to hosp and she had something called bell palsy , nerve probs i think. anyway hope ur ok after ur eventful wkend


hi to all hope every1 else had gd wkend xx jo xx


----------



## Ffydd

Hi all,


I hang my head in shame! It's been so long since my last post, lost touch with everyone. )o:


Jake feeds almost constantly so having difficulty getting on the computer very much.


Hope everyone is ok. x


----------



## pickwick

Sorry ladies I haven't been on here for ages.  Kara I hope your mum feels better soon.
How are all the bumps and babies?
Well I have had a bit of a nightmare.  I was sent in to hospital last Thursday with high blood pressure and after having numerous blood tests my results came back and although I haven't got preeclampsia my platelets have dropped for 142 to 82.  They kept me in over night Thursday and I gladly wwent home Friday.  They then called me back in on Saturday for more blood tests and agian Saturday night and I am now being referred for an appointment with a consultant and then to see a haemotologist (sorry about the spelling).
Apparently now I wont be able to go over my term and the birth will have to be controlled because they are concerned about my blood.  So it's been a bit of a mind field this weekend and a little bit scarey as I was worried about our little girl more than anything but I think they have got a plan for me at the hospital.  Apparently they are worried about me having something called HELLP so I am waiting for a livef function blood test to come back.x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi Pickwick, sorry you have had a scary week. Fingers crossed your bloods come back ok and it isn't HELLP, but good that they are keeping a very close eye on you and have a plan. Will be thinking of you, keep us posted if you can xxx

Hi Ffydd, you must be very busy with your lovely boy,  hope you are all doing well.

Kara, hope you and your family have a better week this week hun x

Good luck with your return to work Popsi

Hi Queenie and Jo   

Hiya Pix, I think the consensus is definitely some time over the Christmas holiday, maybe they are waiting for us to buy their presents and then they will come out to say hello! Another scan tomorrow so will update you all after that, in the meantime, off to do some more nesting...

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## jo1985

sarah do u know what sex the twins r?? hope they dont keep u waiting too long x


----------



## SarahJaneH

No we don't Jo, having a surprise from santa lol


----------



## jo1985

best way hun ur bleased whatever u get enjoy it hun , x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thank you Jo, you are so right. I hope the wait for your next tx goes quick and the result is a happy one, will keep fingers crossed x


----------



## kara76

hiya all

ffydd are you bf? i remember those early days of constant feeding, i thought it would never change but it does

pick sorry to hear of your troubles on a postive note its good they are testing you now for HELLP cause they will be able to manage it better and will have platelets ready, here in pembrokeshire they have to get them from cardiff!

sarah wow time really is flying by now, how very exciting. i remember the build up to the birth and found it so so exciting yet time did dlow down towards the end lol

AFM ive been and taken mum to docs and she has to rest, luke took the pram wheels so couldnt do any shopping so will have to go tomorrow unless tylers cough gets worst that is.
rex snapped a claw last night so slept in bed with us lol.
i dont tend to get anything done at home anymore now tyler is full on crawling everyone and is always under my feet


----------



## kara76

forgot to say tyler has starting clapping today so now kisses, waves and claps lol

she claps at everything lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad your mum is ok Kara, hope she will put her feet up and do what the doc says. Poor Rex, my dog goes nuts if anything happens with her paws, she is very neurotic. 

I cannot believe how quick time has gone, especially when they keep telling us how many shopping days are left til crimbo, I think it will start to drag a bit now though. Joints in my hands have started to ache and although not swollen by the afternoon, I wake up with fat fingers!


----------



## kara76

make sure you take your rings off hun, you dont wana have anything cut off

on rex was a quite distressed last night and yelping so we thought so it come to bed lol, he has so good too


----------



## pickwick

Kara glad to hear your mum is doing ok and Tyler sounds like she is coming on in leaps and bounds.

Sarah I had to take my rings off ages ago as my fingers are really swollen and my legs.

I have an ante natal appointment on Wednesday so should have a paln then going forward.x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Yeah, think rings are going to have to come off. I started wearing engagement ring on other hand a few days ago as two together was getting too tight, but maybe time to lose them altogether. Feels bare without them doesn't it. 

Dog was with me too last night Kara, dh was out getting bladdered on his works xmas do so was banished to the spare room. Think that's his last night out for a while he he.

Good luck for Wednedsay Pick, hope you have your feet up resting x


----------



## kara76

will read back in a mo just wana say
Tyler has a tooth  

i can feel it but she wont let me see it and i hope my nips dont feel it


----------



## kara76

pick i hope you get a plan of action as that will help

sarah nights out will be a thing of the past for a while at least! im out for the first time next week and luke is home with tyler!!!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Just a quick update, scan all went well, bp etc fine, it was the last scan, so now it is wait and see. Estimated weights now 6lb 12oz for twin a and a few ounces more for twin b - oh lordy, that's 1.5lb more than two weeks ago. Still, errors are  +/- 1lb so we'll see what their final fighting weight turns out to be.

Pick, best of luck for tomorrow x

Hope Tyler's tooth doesn't get too painful for you Kara!


----------



## Queenie1

sarah glad scan went well

kara hooray for tylers first tooth. hope your mum is feeling better

hi to everyone there are lots of you all on this thread so difficult to keep up.


----------



## kara76

sarah you sure its not cake lol, wow thats alot of baby, thank god there is 2 in there

queenie hiya hun

afm i can see tylers tooth woo hoo, its very sharp and is the left on the bottom and the right one is gona break through soon


----------



## SarahJaneH

Definitely two big bruisers, I'm glad I didn't buy too much tiny baby stuff! Hey you'll be having to pay out for the tooth fairy before you know it


----------



## trickynic

Wow Sarah - those are excellent weights! How many weeks are you now? You've done really well to get this far


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hiya Nic, thanks.  Am 37 weeks on Sunday, can't believe it has gone so fast and they'll be here very soon. No signs of anything happening yet, other than baby a is definitely low down and heading for the exit. How are you? Hope the babybells are doing well, latest pics on ** are gorgeous!


----------



## trickynic

Things are ok this end. Am counting down the days for school hols when DH will be home! I think I scared Sam and Jules at the meet so I won't go on about how hard it is with twins as it's a bit too late for that! LOL. Evan is sleeping soundly upstairs while Alys has been screaming most of the day. Have just dressed her up in a snowsuit and put her in the car seat to make her think we're going out (as she always sleeps in the car) and it seems to be working   .


----------



## kara76

sarah wow 37 weeks where has the time gone! mad of what, maybe a coffee next week if your up to it?

nic it does get easier in one way and harder in another, how are they sleeping at night? are you still following gina ford?

hows everyone else?

AFM madam decided 4am was play time the cheeky monkey lol thankfully boobies got her to sleep again. shes put on9oz in a week yay and is crawling like a little bullet now and into everything, ladies enjoy the baby that doesnt move and get those jobs done cause once they are moving there is no rest , tyler has also dropped a nap so snoozes twice a day for all of 45mins unless out and about, she claps at everything now too which is so funny
im off next tuesday with baby group and luke will be home alone with tyler.....im nervous


----------



## trickynic

Hi Kara - no we dropped Gina Ford but are still carrying on with some of her principles. Babies took dummies last night for first time after I swapped to the Avent ones and we had a semi silent evening for once - could even watch The Apprentice in peace! Fed at 10pm then they slept through to 4.30am and then 7.30am so not too bad. Don't want to even think about what it will be like once they are crawling!!! Evan is now 11lb 4oz and Alys is 8lb 4oz


----------



## kara76

Nic I always said I would never use a dummy but I got tyler one at 3 weeks old and its brill. She know finds iy herself if she wants it. Wow ur did have a good night. Tyler was in bed with us at 5am on her fourth wake, teething and coughinh. 

She is a monkey and think getting rexs food is a game and claps when I tell her no!

My poor mum has been diagnoised with shingles and says its so painful, chances are madam with get chicken pox no well if she doesn't I will be amazed! I wrapped presents last night and it seems santa came and put more present than I thought in her bag opps lol

I'm trying to get a virus off my laptop 

How's everyone! Anyone got snow yet?


----------



## claire1

Morning ladies

Nic thats great weights on the bubs.  Great news on them sleeping till 4:30.

Kara hope your mum feels better soon, and hope Tyler doesn't get chicken pox.  No snow here, just a little bit of rain.

Sarah wow 37 weeks, not long for you now.

We're all ill here (thanks to my darling husband).  I've had the flu since sunday, and Elliot has woken this morning coughing.  He's in his travel cot sleeping (which is son unusual for him in the morning).  Think I will pop out to get him some cough mixture, has anyone used calcough? Is it any good?  I just hope it doesn't lead to a chest infection.


----------



## kara76

Claire sorry to hear your all ill, I used tixylix for tyler and she has a cough again but I'm not gona use it as I'm thinking if might of masked her chest infection


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Claire, hope you are all feeling better soon

Sounds like you had a good night Nic, what's worse babies crying or listening to Stuart the Brand on the Apprentice?! He was such a n*b. Don't worry about scaring me Nic, it's always good to be prepared. First few weeks, dh will be around quite a lot but in Feb he gets so busy on the farm, I will hardly see him, time to draft in the troops then I reckon. I met someone the other day for the first time, mum of 5 year old twins and the first thing she said was, don't worry it gets better lol. 

Had a nice couple of days, out for lunch with friend yesterday then dh took me for acupuncture today and had another nice lunch, better pack them in while I still can! All ok here, pooped after being out and about, so sofa time now and wondering how much snow we will get...

Kara your poor mum with Shingles, I hear it can be v painful. I hope she's better soon and Tyler doesn't get chicken pox.


----------



## kara76

phew i managed to de virus my laptop thank god

sarah much snow with you? remember i have good snow tyres if you need me just yell...you have such a busy social life jus like me lol

my mum is in alot of pain and is exhausted but thank god its nothing too serious. omg girls tyler is getting faster by the day and no longer snipper crawls and crawls properly all the time and tugs on my trousers and today she has been teething very badly and been right grumpy


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thanks kara, might take you up on it if snow gets too bad! Nothing up here just now, a bit earlier but didn't settle. dh just went down to drop a friend at nant-y-ffin and he said it was settling down there. Your poor mum, hope she's resting up. Tyler must be keeping you v busy!


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone. How is the snow?  We have had quite a bit and i came home lunch time but poor dh left at 3pm and is still not home he has barely moved the roads in cardiff are horrendous!

Sarah time is passing really quickly now for you, cant believe you are nearly 37 weeks wow that is term.  Well done.

Nic great the twins are settling for a bit longer for you.

Kara, tyler will just get faster lol.  She will be one step ahead of you now    How is your mum?

We had our nucchal scan on wed an d im pleased to report we are low risk for everything so pleased about that.  Now have consultant and scan on mon so this is the start of the routine stuff   

hi everyone


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great news all went well with your scan Jule, good luck for your appointments next week - nice you are on to the routine stuff now, hope you can relax and enjoy  - time goes so flippin fast it's amazing!

Not much snow up here, but then a few miles away there is loads of it, really patchy. Thought we might get a lot tomorrow but looks like it might miss us again. Take care if you are out and about ladies


----------



## kara76

guesses for sarah

2 x boys 6.5 lbs each late christmas day

any snow today sarah, we have quite a bit


----------



## jo1985

ill guess .1x girl 1x boy  one 6lb other 5.2oz


----------



## Jule

ooh we have loads of snow about 10 inches!! i havent left the house all day but it has beeen worth staying in i have done loads of christmas packing.

My guess for Sarah
boy 6ib 2ozs girl 5ib 2ozs 28th Dec


----------



## marieclare

Ah wow sarah so close, how exciting, i bet you can't wait to find out the flavours. Do you have a preference on whether they arrive on xmas day?

Jule great to hear about the nuchal results, I have mine next weds - was really glad to get an appointment before xmas but as you say its strange going into routine care. I had my last internal scan at crmw on weds and it was so lovely we saw the baby waving and kicking its legs, debbie got dh to grab his phone so we could video it, was amazing. I'm sure it won't be quite as relaxed at the nhs appointment. 

I can report the weather in lancashire is extreme! we have so much snow its unbelievable. 
Hope you are all keeping nice and warm xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Loving the baby guesses girls, will need to think of a guess myself - I would like it to be Tues 21st as it would be my grandad's birthday but have a funny feeling they're not quite ready yet....

Kara, we have a lot of snow up here, only a couple of inches on Sat morning but late afternoon we had loads, won't be able to get my car out for a while me thinks, good job dh has a 4x4 now... Did you have any more with you?

Hi Marie, good to hear from you. I don't mind about Christmas Day - I can imagine that they won't be too chuffed as they get older though! Best of luck for your scan on Wednesday, great you got a wave from baby at the last one! Weather looks really bad up your way, hope you are keeping warm!

Wondering if there is any news from Pick, I think she had an appt on Wed so hope things are ok, maybe was kept in again? If you are reading Pick, thinking of you and wishing all the best xx

Claire, hope you are all getting over your colds now

Hi to everyone else, hope all the little ones are enjoying the snow and run up to Christmas x


----------



## nic2010

Hi everyone bad poster here!!

I have now finished up for xmas due to the snow I finished 2 days early this week after getting sent home today (it took me 5 hours   ) I hope everyone is well and taking care in this weather. Sophie started walking with her baby walker this week there wasn't a dry eye in our house, it's amazing how the milestones bring lumps to your throat.
I will keep up this week as I have more time to keep up, you lot talk so much   .

Sarah - Not long now, how exciting! My guess.................2 babies   

love to all
nic x


----------



## kara76

Wow nic walking woo hoo that's a serioud milestone, what delights is santa bringing your LO!

Sarah we were ova your way on saturday having fun in the truck, skidding fun that is lol, how are you feeling

Sorry I haven't been around much, I'm mega busy geTting stuff ready for crimbo day as its the first ever time at home and I'm cooking plus madam is teething bad and is big time on the move and like a little bullet , so cute


----------



## kara76

How's everyone else?

Pick hope your ok


----------



## spooks

just a fly by to wish you all a merry christmas - i try to keep up but you're such a bunch of chatter boxes it's impossible 


  

love spooks


----------



## kara76

Merry christmas to u and family spooks. Hope u have a wonderful day planned

Time for sleepy time as I'm shattered tonight, teethinh brings lots of waking, comfort feeding and co sleepping which I do kinda like a little too much lol.

I'm going out tomorrow on the pop well I'm thinkinh shandy lol so better get some shut eye


----------



## SarahJaneH

Bet you are glad to be finished work Nic! 

I thought you'd be out in the truck somewhere Kara, hope you had fun. I bet you are busy getting ready for Christmas, how fab you will be at home, hope the trolley rage hasn't got the better of you!

Not a lot happening here, the nesting continues, especially now I can't get my car out, even the dog is going to get a bath today! Heating oil arrived just now thank goodness, ordered about 10 days ago and almost none left, dh phoned yesterday and played the my wife is heavily pregnant sympathy card and it worked.

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the Christmas preparations


----------



## kara76

Sarah try and rest too while you have a chance. Any snow with you today, we are forecast heavy snow yet I think they are telling fibs lol
Glad you got your heating sorted, we are waiting on gas, if it comes to it we will have to buy some local

Afm busy cleaning and tyler has cut her second tooth yay so maybe she will be back to her normal self now


----------



## nic2010

Kara - Hope Tyler is ok cutting her 2nd tooth, we are in the process of cutting number 6 and it has brought alot of night waking. As for xmas gifts we said we wouldn't go made but ooopps   , we bought the fisher price baby walker pram and lots of books as she loves being read to and so much more. How about you?

Sarah - It fab being off work, I bet you feel the same! Try and fit in at least 1 pj day before the bubs arrive thats one thing I wished I had done. 

Spooks - Merry xmas, your right this lot can talk sooo much   .


----------



## kara76

Wow number 6, it seems to hurt them so much. Tyler been night waking a lot but cut her first one only last week and now this one

Lovely crimbo pressies, tyler loves chewing books and has started to reach up for things from tables etc, I feel coasting isn't too far away

We have scout the teddy, muscial cataphillar, stackable cars, doll, shape sorting rocket, steering wheel for buggerm bath toy, camera, puzzle, soft toy monkey, fire truck that u hit with a hammer, eat muffs and luke has brought something which he won't show me. I really wanted the ninky noink from in the night garden but out of stock everywhere. I went a little ott opps


----------



## SarahJaneH

No snow with us today Kara, bright sunshine, definitely telling porkies. Hope you get your gas soon. Aww Tyler, hope she is cheering up now her tooth has come through.

I am really enjoying being off work for sure girls, even though it's only been a week. I'm not sleeping so well now, so tend to get up early, then have a snooze on the sofa some time in the morning, watch some rubbish telly and then do a few jobs later in the day. I never have been a morning person, but I think that is going to have to change!

Not surprised you have got loads of presents - lucky girls you have, next year we'll go mad I'm sure. Kara, I reckon fire truck you hit with a hammer will be a favourite lol

Happy Christmas Spooks and family!


----------



## pickwick

Hello ladies. Well they kept me in with preeclampsia last Wednesday, induced me at 11 pm and Ruby Jean was born at 11.23am on the16th weighing in at 5 pounds. We came home on Sunday night, sorry for the delay in posting. Had a normal delivery and all was ok with babes but I have had some blood problems which are now under control.
I cant begin to describe how over the moon we are. She is a little beauty and a real ray of sunshine.xxxxxx


----------



## claire1

Pick Congratulations


----------



## kara76

Wow pick congratulations on the birth of your daughter and being induced and getting a natural delivery. I bet u can't stop looking at your daughter. 

Hi claire how r u


----------



## SarahJaneH

Congratulations Pick! That's fabulous news, so glad to hear you are both home and well - what a lovely name you have chosen too. Best Christmas present ever, enjoy every minute xxx


----------



## nic2010

Congratulations Pickwick what a wonderful christmas present xx


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations pick on your baby daughter. what a fab xmas present.


----------



## jo1985

congrat pick on ur baby daughter what a lovely name one my fav ruby is , hope she brings u so much joy have a loely christmas as a family x


----------



## spooks

congrats pick


----------



## miriam7

hi everyone sorry not been on lately have been reading a few posts here and there but im so busy maia is a little monster into climbing on the back of settees and tv cabinet she makes such a mess everywhere we have nicknamed her maia mayhem! the only word she is saying lately is no the little madam knows exactly what it means as i have to say it to her so much! hope everyone is well and looking forward to christmas, big congrats to pickwick ruby is a lovely name , any sign of your twins yet sarah


----------



## trickynic

Congratulations Pick!


----------



## skyblu

Well done Pix's Ruby is a lovely name.
Hope you all have a very Merry Happy Christmas.
Skyblu.xx


----------



## Sam76

Evening All   

Sorry i've been so rubbish - did mean to post before but once i'd  posted on cyclers board my back was too uncomfortable to carry on using  laptop   

Congratulations Pick - lovely news - what a special Christmas this will be   x

Sarah - thinking of lots xx

Bump rubs to Jule , Andi, Marie... is there anyone else? sorry if i've missed you

hope all mums and  little ones are doing well and looking forward to Christmas - i'm sure they will all be spoilt and don't blame you at all x

AFM saw consultant for first time today and he did a quick scan and all seems to be ok, saw haematologist yesterday and clexane dose has been increased to 40mg - think that's the normal dose given anyway (was on 20mg), seeing community midwife tomorrow to give her letter and form for more bloods sent from hospital. Soo not ready for Christmas but not too much planned (no-one coming to us) so not worrying, A few presents still in transit andunlikely to reach us before Saturday but all children's presents here so don't think adults will mind too much


----------



## kara76

hiya all

how is everyone?

sam glad you got to see your con, i was on 40mg of clexane too. cant believe how quick time seems to be going

miriam maia sounds a handful, lease little girls start off nice and calm and then turn into us lol

afm all present wrapped yeah yeah at last yet i forgot pate!  i can not believe i am days away from my first crimbo as a mummy, like many of you. i feel so very lucky after all the ****ty christmas and heart aches it brings i am bursting with joy and love for my precious girl


----------



## Queenie1

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL



Wishing you all a wonderful xmas with your babies and bumps. enjoy your day.


----------



## marieclare

ah Kara that made me cry    Am so pleased for all of you having such a special christmas this year it really will be magical   

Sam good to hear from you glad things are looking good. 

Pick many congratulations on the arrival of your daughter and what a lovely name xxx

With the clexane, I'm not sure what to do as clinic have said I can wean off now as I have no known conditions, so I'm on 20mg every other day. But midwife said to keep taking it til I know if I will see a consultant or not, as this trust is very keen on clexane. Its all a bit vague as I don't know if I will get seen at hospital or not, apparently I may just get an appointment through for around 16 weeks but if not, I am to make a 16wk apt with the midwife. 

Hope everyone else is ok and keeping warm

Lots of love to everyone xx


----------



## kara76

Marie I would call your antenatal unit and request an appointment, I shouldn't of seen mine til 20 weeks but requested an earlier appointment due to clexane.

Poor tyler has broncolitis so on anti b, thankfully doc thinks we caught it before it got serious but if worst tomorrow I need to go back! She's still happy though but did get upset at sil parrot which she usually loves


----------



## kara76

omg girls

my pudding just gave me a crimbo present! tyler stood on her own against the sofa and luke was home and saw it too. we were both sat on the sofa and she crawled over and stood up, i must admit my eyes leaked a little lol


----------



## mimi41

Pickwick congrats on Ruby, wow a mummy for christmas.  Hope your blood problems have settled.

Jules congrats on scan, thought you would of texted me the news.  Glad all is well

Kara wow she is really busy sorry to hear she is unwell hope anti b's kick in soon

Hi to everyone hope you all are well and ready for crimbo


----------



## kara76

mimi you ready for crimbo? how was tescos when you went?

poor tylers chest is hurting her so given some calpol and shes settled back down , love her and oh yeah busy little bee she is now and super fast crawler when she wants something


----------



## mimi41

Hi Kara got a few things to do but nearly ready.  Poor Tyler this weather doen't help hope she is better for crimbo


----------



## kara76

i have to pop into narberth tomorrow and thats it thankfully, so hope that it will take half hour tops then cleaning and im sorted yay yay. night is always worst with her chest  suppose its like with us when we are ill

hows your young man?


----------



## mimi41

He is gorgeous, laughing all the time (nuts just like his mum).


----------



## kara76

he deffo does laugh alot and at anything too , very cute

luke brought tyler a in the night garden ride on toy lol and my mum has her one, one for each home i think. i cant wait to play opps i mean i cant wait for tyler to play lol, its good timing as she is bored with her toys now!


----------



## mimi41

Steffan is bored with his play gym now but he is crazy in his jumperoo and he thinks he can still jump when out of it lol


----------



## kara76

tyler doesnt really likeher jumperoo, she prefers removing things from bookselves etc, tyler is loving rattles and anything she can move like cars lol

bet he wants to be up and about now and the gym is just normal and boring and still lol


----------



## mimi41

He just wants to stand up. He is sooo funny at the moment.  He's been in his cot 2 hours now woohoo


----------



## kara76

yay go steffan, is the cot still in your room?

think im gona have to move tylers mattress to its lowest level now


----------



## mimi41

Yeah he still feeds twice and i'm not quite ready need to get him back in his cot full time lol.  I am doing it the gradual way as steve don't like the crying


----------



## kara76

i have to admit i cant cope with crying and tyler rarely cries and i will do anything to prevent it as she just doesnt cry unless something is wrong

Tyler's up a few times a night atm and comes in with us if she wakes between 530 and 7 as its so cold plus we like the cuddles yet this morning she decided to grab daddys nose then clap loudly and how can you not laugh, she just lights up my world


----------



## mimi41

She is a little beauty.  Right i'm off to bed hoping tiddler don't wake up yet lol


----------



## kara76

im off to to prepare meds and then madam should wake in the next half hour

chat soon


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

A quick update from me, saw the cons yesterday and bp was up, he wanted to do a sweep but just too painful so just having regular bp checks at home now. MW has just been and all back to normal, she thought it was a bit early for a sweep and pain was an indication that things aren't in position and they're not ready to play yet! So, just planning a relaxing few days before things might get moving, will keep you posted...

Hope you managed to get your appointment sorted Marie

Sam, glad all is going well 

Wishing you all a merry Christmas, what a special time it will be ladies, whether with little ones or looking forward to the happiness 2011 will bring. Enjoy every minute ladies xxx


----------



## pickwick

Hello ladies, thank you for all the well wishes.  We are all doing well, Ruby is an absolute treasure and we can't believe how lucky we are.  
Wishing you all a very merry Christmas.  Lots of love.xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

merry christmas to u all.    hope those off u tha have bubs have a specail christmas and those off u with bumps have a gd christmas and relax as next yr will be extra special

love to all xxx


----------



## trickynic

Just popping by to wish you all a Merry Christmas!!!!!!! Thanks for all the support you lovely ladies have given me over the past year. Can you believe that my first injection was on Christmas day last year!! So much has changed in 12 months


----------



## nic2010

Just a quick post to wish everyone a Merry Christmas 
  
DH is getting Sophie off to sleep and I'm going to get the presents under the tree. Have a wonderful day everyone!!

Love to all
Nic x


----------



## claire1

Merry Christmas everyone.  Hope you all have a fab day tomorrow


----------



## kara76

Merry christmas ladies

Sarah hope the birth goes well, tomorrow lol come on twinnies come and play


----------



## Taffy Girl

Congrats pick - wonderful news!

Happy Christmas everyone (if anyone still remembers me, that is lol  ) Little man has been keeping me busy so not been on much this week - hope all babes and bumps are well x x x


----------



## kara76

hiya all

how is everyone and how was christmas? i know its the first christmas as parents for many of us

we had a wonderful time and tyler was spoilt rotten. she decide to stand up on thursday before christmas (against sofa) and yesterday she said dada and hasnt stopped since and everything is dada, so so cute. i feel so blessed after all these years to at last experience christmas as a mummy. tyler brought me a necklace with a mum pendant. wot got to me was luke got tyler a beautiful card from him.
tyler has 2 ride on trucks , a pink one from my parents and an in the night garden one from luke.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Glad you had a fab Christmas Kara, sounds great and Tyler stole the show with her new tricks. Hope all you ladies had a great time too - Taffy I love all your photos, Morgan looks so excited by it all!

AFM, well I am still here...all fine, my bump is now mega itchy, but not surprising given how much my poor skin is stretching with these puds lol. Seeing cons on Thurs and maybe given a date for induction, so from now on will be bouncing on my ball and eating curry! Hope all the preggy ladies are keeping well and aren't feeling too hard done by having a vino free crimbo!


----------



## sun dancer

Pickwick massive congrats on the birth of ur baby daughter what a wounderful xmas pressy for u both x
Kara glad u had a fab 1st xmas wiv tyler i bet i was the best one yet wiv many more 2 follow 
Sarah not long for u now and ur 2 little ones will b wiv u take care x
hope everyone else on this thread has had a lovely xmas


----------



## Jule

Sarah good luck for your appt today,hope u get a plan.


----------



## jo1985

sarah hope ur appt went well u r doing so well to have carried twins for soo long best wishes and im sure they ll come when they ready and prob when u least expect it xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi there, thanks for your good wishes. All went well with the cons today after a not so pleasant visit with a different cons last week, Glad to have seen my usual one today as she's really nice. Seems like everything heading in the right direction, I'm booked in for induction 9th Jan if needed but hopefully things might happen before that! Feeling ok apart from being mega itchy, but won't be for long now. Ooh its getting exciting...

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Jule

Ooh sarah not so long now how exciting for you.just think 2 weeks they will be here omg 
Just wondering what pram did u decide on?I looked at icandy yest but its £900 and we certainly don't have that amount of money but I need something small


----------



## jo1985

jule i candy my fav in single or double . Sarah omg things will be happenin soon bubs will be ere then fun starts lol x


----------



## kara76

Sarah might it be a new years day arrival! I bet ur big now, make sure u take pics of bump

Hiya jule prams are a minefield

Posting on phone as tyler likes my laptop a little too much


----------



## nic2010

Hi everyone

Just did a big post but lost it    just don't have the engery to do it again been ill for a few days now. Hope everyone had a wonderful xmas and wishing you all a Happy New year.

Sarah - glad all went went with the 'nice' cons, I was due 7th and Sophie was born on the 10th so not long until my little girl is 1   . Wishing you all the best and not long now until you have your babies in your arms and I also 2nd what Kara said take loads of bump pics as I don't have any!

Jule - All I will say on the pram is research and read loads of reviews. We bought the silvercross Linear freeway and only really used it to put the car seat on and have since bought a new pram so total spend so far around £700. Most reviews will also tell you if a double pram can fit through an average size door way.

Kara - Is Tyler still cruising? Sophie also likes laptops, mobile phones, tv remotes the list goes on...anything that you don't want them to play with.

Not much from us at the moment apart from getting ready for little ladies 1st birthday, can't believe how quick this year has gone. Hope everyone is well.
love to all
nic x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Wow bet this year has gone fast Nic, what funning planning Sophie's 1st birthday!

Jule, prams are a minefield it is all true - there is a thread on the twins board about the perfect twin pushchair, having read it, I don't think there is such a thing. I candy is v nice but pricey as you say. We went for the babyjogger city select in the end, similar to I Candy but slightly bigger. It is still expensive, but cheaper than I Candy. We needed a tandem as a side by side just won't work in our house or around the towns here. A lot of people have said that babies grow out of the I Candy quick but others love them. We got our buggy from

http://www.twins-store.co.uk/

they do a good package deal and also 10% discount for Tamba members. The guy there is really helpful. I liked the flexibility and that the back seat is higher so the one behind still has a view. I think Tescos and Boots now stock it too as well. John Lewis in Bristol has the I Candy and Baby Jogger so you can test drive both there.

yep, I am now officially huge, last bump photo was 37 weeks and have definitely expanded since then, surely there is no more room...could be new years day, or dh reckons one in 2010 and one in 2011 lol just for novelty value, better get moving if one is going to pop tomorrow night though! My money is on early next week.

/links


----------



## trickynic

Hi Sarah - best of luck for next week, will be thinking of you!!


I can recommend the Baby Jogger City Mini for twins, which is the cheaper version of the City Select. It's tandem but will fit through most shop doors etc and is really light to steer and put up and down. The only down side is that the babies are facing away from you but there is a little window in the hood so you can peer at them


----------



## Jule

Thanks girls we will have to have a look at those prams.I know we certainly can't afford the icandy.
Sarah any movement since the sweep?

Happy new year to everyone hope you all have a good evening and 2011 is a good one for everyone


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Happy new year

Sarah any signs? U will get ****** off with people asking u that lol. 

Hiya jule try out as many as you can and have your needs in mind

Well I'm having a little drinkie tonight.tylers been sleepinh really well and yeah still pulling herself up all the time 

Nic what plans do u have for birthday party

Tric how's life with you and your babies


----------



## Sam76

Just a quick one from me as on phone...

Want to wish everyone a very special and happy new year

Sarah - all the very best - how exciting xxxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hiya ladies, 

No signs yet, just a few tightenings here and there. Kara, you made me laugh, we had a load of texts today from friends asking if any news lol...these babies definitely want to be born in 2011...thanks for your good luck wishes girls xxx

Wishing you all a very happy new year and for those who can enjoy your drinkies!


----------



## claire1

Happy New Year ladies.

Jule we just bought the phil and ted's one (single, but can buy double attachment) and it's great, but it is a little heavy and doesn't fold very small.  But I would recommend taking a look.


----------



## Queenie1

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE. 

sarah good luck def not long to go until you meet your babies.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Happy New Year everyone - 2011 is going to be a very exciting year for many of you...

It was just the most wonderful feeling going into Morgan's room at midnight, watching him sleep, whispering Happy New Year to him and giving him a very gentle kiss. Hubby hugged me and said that it was hard to believe that 2 years ago we couldnt have a baby, that this time last year he was nearly here but we were still not quite believing it was going to happen - and now he is here..... and its just the best thing ever.....   

Not long to go now Sarah - thinking of you!


----------



## claire1

Taffy ditto with what you said.  Elliot was still up (was due for his last feed) and saw the new year in with us, it just makes you smile.

Ladies need some advice.  Our best friends have just announced that they have got engaged (after 17 years), and they're planning on getting married abroad sometime this year.  But I really don't know about taking Elliot long haul.  It's looking like either August or October so he will be a bit older.  My mum has said she will have him for a week so we can go, but I don't know.  What do you all think about taking him on a plane?

Hope you all had a good night last night.

Sarah hope your OK


----------



## kara76

Happy new year everyone

Taffy what a lovely post, brought happy tears to my eyes. I too went to see tyler sleeping and then she was up lol

Rach congrates on ur bfp

Claire I personally would rather a long haul flight thana week apart but its such a personal choice, I wish you luck deciding


----------



## kara76

sorry all

ive been posting on my phone as its easier to do it quickly while im busy.

how is everyone?

sarah hows you? many txtx today asking is things are moving? im so excited for you


----------



## SarahJaneH

Happy New Year girls!

Taffy, that was a lovely post, first of many happy new years. 

Claire, I wouldn't worry about flying long haul, go for it. They will look after you and you get to go on the plane first and maybe a better seat. Do you know where it will be yet? exciting news after such a long time together.

Kara, how's your cheeky monkey, is she enjoying all her toys?

MW came today and all fine, so we keep waiting - only a couple of texts today lol. I am having a lot of little sleeps during the day, feel like Bagpuss!


----------



## nic2010

Kara - Not planning anything big just a small family gathering and so far very annoyed with everyone wanting their input into the day down to what Sophie will be wearing! 

Claire1 - We are off to mexico for my sisters big day in March and Sophie will be just over 14 months, I've been on a few holidays with others with Lo's and you just need to entertain them alot through the flight. I think it would be lovely for you all to go for your 1st family holiday   .

Glad everyone had a good new year xx


----------



## claire1

Thanks girls

We spoke to them tonight over chinese (it's a yearly tradition with them), and they want Elliot there.  So it looks like I need to sort a passport out for him.  I didn't want to leave him for a week with my parents, but am so anxious about taking him abroad (long haul) so young.  Will see what happens in the next few weeks.

Nic hope Sophies birthday goes well


----------



## Queenie1

just a quick post to say to claire my brother and his wife last xmas flew from australia to london with a 5 year old and a 2month old baby.  so my opinion is go for it and enjoy your selves it will be a wonderful experience. 

hi to you all.

sarah hope you are ok.


----------



## PixTrix

Hi everyone, well I've been popping in regular to keep an eye on your progress Sarah, hope the puddings arrive soon. It can't be long now!

Wishing all mums, bumbs and babes a very happy and healthy 2011


----------



## pickwick

Happy New Year ladies. Thank you for all your support over the last year. We can't quite believe Ruby is here.
DH is back to work Tuesday and I am feeling a bit nervous but ventured out on my own with Ruby today and I was fine. 
Sarah good luck gal not long for you now.
Lots of love to you all.xxxxx


----------



## Sam76

Happy New Year Ladies, Bumps, Double Bumps, Christmas Puds and Babes xxx

(Went to Surrey fo watch BDO darts yesterday - amazing!   )


----------



## jo1985

ahh sam lucky u getting to watch darts i love it.  hows all u ladies and bumps doing ?? sarah hope ur doing ok cant eblieve how long u ve gne carrying twins  muct be boys if keeping every1 waiting lol  xx


----------



## jk1

Hello everyone,

Happy new year!!

Claire....my mum flew on her own from London to Dubai with myself and my sister when we moved out there for my dad's job...i was 6 months and sis was 3 years old and she said it was fine....she said the cabin crew were amazing...and were everytime we flew back to the UK for a holiday...bet you will enjoy every minute!!

Sarah...glad to hear you are ok...i've not been on for a while and thought you would have met the babies by now!! 

Hope everyone and babies & bumps are ok and enjoying the bank holiday!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Good on your for going out on your own with Ruby, Pick I imagine it is a big step. Sure you will be fine once dh is back at work

Glad you had fun at the darts Sam, how you feeling?

Jule how are you doing?

Hope everyone had good hols and the return to work for those who have to go isn't too bad

Thanks for all your well wishes girls, Jo, I thought I would have met them by now too...so much for twins always being early! Itching is driving me insane now but only a few days to go at most, hurrah!


----------



## kara76

sarah your growing 2 fine babes in there thats for sure, little puds. just think its very lightly the next time i see you well you will be a mummy. how bloody exciting

pick good on ya girl, those first few times out on your own is certainly strange, i remember my first time out with tyler i went to see pixtrix in carmarthen and i feel so very shell shocked and proud, i was the proudest mummy in the world

claire good on ya for going on hols, can i come. we are consdiering going with my parents actually i am considering it luke says nope....i have my ways to get in round, money dependent that is

how is everyone?

i cant come on too much atm as i have a little mobile madam who is wanting mummy and now crawls over and stands up and pulls at me lol no ignoring that (not that i ignore her lol) she is teething bad tonight, been off her food for 2 days so i think maybe a tooth tomorrow or the next day. i have to go to work on wednesday for a meeting about returning /not returning to work


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone, hope you all had a good Christmas and New Year. Can't believe you are still going Sarah! WOW!


Well, DH has gone back to work today after the school hols. Both he and the twins were ill for most of the first week which was really hard as I had to look after all 3 of them! The babies are really starting to change now - they smile and laugh and have started to roll onto their sides. They are much more interested in toys which makes play time a lot more fun, and Evan has just worked out how to shake a rattle! They now sleep from their 10pm feed to 4am which is great but the evenings are still a nightmare and we're not sure what to do. They still cry uncontrollably from 7pm to 10pm and nothing we do will console them. It's really upsetting as they scream until they lose their voices and don't like being held as their limbs are flying everywhere. We've been down the colic route but don't think it's that as it seems to be more about them being overtired but they have plenty of naps in the day. The HV and info on the internet says they will grow out of it but it's been like this since day 1 and not sure how much more we can take! Last night, DH packed them up into the car and drove all the way to Chepstow before they stopped crying! I've ordered some vibrating bouncy chairs from ToysRUs which will hopefully soothe them. It's hard because DH and I don't have an evening together when he gets home from work and it's a really stressful time. They are 16 weeks on Thursday but 10 weeks adjusted age so I'm hoping it won't be too long until they grow out of these habits like everyone says they will!!!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hiya Nic, can't believe I'm still going either! It sounds like Alys and Evan are coming on really well, must be lovely to see them reacting to things around them and playing with their toys. I really feel for you though with the evening crying, that must be really tough going and upsetting for you and dh. Have you tried posting on the twin parenting thread for some suggestsions? Fingers crossed they will grow out of it soon. 

It's all very exciting Kara! They will definitely be fully cooked that's for sure, I feel like I am going to burst. I know I've been really lucky to have kept well all the way through just hoping the last hurdle goes smoothly too now! Seeing mw later so maybe another sweep, will keep you posted and maybe we can meet for that coffee some time this week if nothing happens. Hope Tyler had a more settled night  - and good luck for your meeting tomorrow, hope you get the outcome you want.


----------



## kara76

Sarah coffee would be great, how does friday sound? I'm kinda hoping you won't be around. Bet your loving mighty fine now

Tric hugs, do u often put the babies in the car or do something else? They could well be playing you up for attention, as mad as it sounds babies learn very quick to get want they what, the only way is to break the whole routine, whether it works I don't know tbh but could be worth a go. Could someone maybe babysit to give u a much needed break to refresh. Time alone is deffo a thing of the past,might be an idea for you and your dh to have a date even once a month and get a babysitter.
All parents and babies are different and you are doing a great job for you and your family. 

Parenting certainly is an on the job learning experience and tyler still catches me out lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Friday sounds good Kara, only thing I have on is acupuncture but not sure what time yet, will get back to you. She's going to try and induce me if nothing has happened before I go into hospital on Sunday. Hoping it won't come to that though!


----------



## trickynic

Kara - no we try to always get them settled in the nursery at 7pm and visit them every few minutes when they inevitably cry. If it goes on for more than an hour we bring them downstairs to try to cwtch them to sleep but they've usually gone past the point of no return at this point. Taking them for a drive last night was a last resort but not sure we can do that every evening. DH and I had our 3rd date yesterday - we went to the cinema! It's so nice to have a break although I would feel too guilty leaving them with anyone for the evening shift as it is too hard at the moment. The odd afternoon off is fine for us at the mo. It's weird that they will settle in their cots easily for naps in the day and after the 10pm and 4am feeds, just not at 7pm. I've looked on other forums and other people have the same problem with this time of day - they call it the "witching hour", lol.


----------



## kara76

sarah drop me a text when you know your plans and i hope the next text is kara im in labour and om my way to hospital so no coffee lol

tric oh no the witching hour, sounds like hell. i would considering changing their whole routine as maybe they dont wana go to sleep at 7pm. when i tried to get tyler down at that time she screamed and i gave up and had a much happier baby, tyler was rarely down before 1030pm before 5.5 months and now its between 830 and 9pm, just throwing some ideas around.
what is your usual routine? is it pretty set through the day?

madam butterfly is cruising everything, brought her a lovely outfit in m&s today for a fiver and my naughtie mum brought her some stuff too...so 9 to 12 months is sorted lol. got meeting at work tomorrow to discuss stuff boo hiss boo


----------



## trickynic

Kara, we have a fairly structured routine but I'm not against changing it if it works! It goes something like this -


7.30am feed
9-10pm nap
10.30am feed
12-2pm nap (usually in car or buggy)
2pm feed
4-5pm nap
5.30pm feed
6pm bath
7pm down to sleep (which doesn't work!)
10pm feed and straight to bed
4am feed and straight to bed


Someone suggested feeding at 5pm then again at 7pm after bath as they may be extra hungry. I'll also leave them downstairs until they show signs of wanting to go to sleep rather than insisting they go to bed at 7pm like you say. See if that works...


----------



## kara76

Yeah deffo feed before bed,mite even be worth getting them to just nap downstairs if they happily down down at 10pm and slowly bring that time forward by 10 mins every few days yet do a dream feed between 10 and 11, I still dream feed tyler now dream bf which is mad lol

Hope it works hun, on average it take 3 to 7 days to break and habit

Good luck

My girl is 8months old today, unbelievable


----------



## spooks

hi nic    we kept baby spooks downstairs with us in the moses basket til the 10/11 pm feed and we never had a set bed time - I realise every baby is different and you have 2! so I'm not trying to tell you what you to do but if your 7pm bed time isn't working perhaps you could just go with the flow for a while and let them dictate to you what they want and it may work out better. Baby spooks is a fab sleeper, 12 hours solid every night and has been from a very young age but we never had a set routine as such, it's just sort of happened by itself. They may also want a bit of a play time after bath. The picture of your LO's is so cute   

kara, hope the meeting at work went your way   

love to all    spooks 

ps - feeling stronger and ready to try tx again - going to wait to see what my blood test results are like in a  few weeks time and if they're all okay will go again soon


----------



## trickynic

Well we tried the cluster feeding last night and although it helped with the early evening crankiness it didn't help settle them after 7pm and they wouldn't take any more food so obviously not hungry (relieved that I haven't been ignoring cries of hunger all these weeks!!). Last night, DH and I tried the pick up put down method as they were sooooo tired and would fall asleep after a few goes but then wake back up crying 5 mins later. Meant a lot of going up and down the stairs all night so in the end we took a bottle of wine into the nursery and stayed there - classy parenting!! lol


Spooks - we're going to continue with pick up put down for a week as they are definitely tired and fighting sleep but if that doesn't work we'll have to just cwtch them downstairs I suppose. They won't go in their moses baskets now we have transferred them to the big cots.


----------



## kara76

just a quickie for now

tric it does take a while to change things, i did try getting tyler to bed a few times at 7pm but it never worked and only recently does she go down earlier, have you got any bouncy chairs down stairs, i would keep up down stairs til 10pm and if they nap great if not dont worry. at the end of the day we and other will offer advice but only you can decide a way forward. the very postive thing is they sleep from 10pm til 4am, that is really really good

sarah you still with us

spooks get your thinkiing of more tx


----------



## kara76

my meeting well its was a waste of time but kinda nice to see um and to show off tyler who they said it way more forward than their grandson and stating this is my letter refusing my request for part time hours!!! yes i am a proud mum lol

really not sure what to do, either way im not returning there full time, might look for something else and we might well be selling our truck and getting a cheaper car but sporty...i so miss driving a car


----------



## SarahJaneH

Yeah, still here! No sweep today as the mat unit too busy, if I go into labour then maybe I'll be put in a corridor lol. Went for monitoring yesterday, finally found lower twin heartbeat after 45 mins! Normally it has been really easy for mw to find, but they must have moved by yest so she could only pick up one. I don't feel that much movement either and difficult to tell which is which now my belly is so full! Anyway, after a scan and having to lie in the most uncomfortable position imaginable they managed to get a good trace of both. Plenty of movement too, most of which I don't feel which is weird, but has always been that way. I'm now a little worried that if they are so busy then they might postpone me going in on Sunday, come on babies get going on your own then they won't have a choice!

Hope the changes you are trying will work out Nic, I'm sure they will. Bottle of vino in the nursery sounds like a good move!

Ooh, new car Kara, that sounds like fun, any idea what you want? Something with aroll bar and bucket seats?! Hope you can get work sorted out soon, you will find a way that works out and makes you happy.

Happy New Year Spooks - good luck with bloods and hope you can start tx again soon. Fingers crossed x


----------



## kara76

oh sarah i remember the no sweep as it was too busy, it shocked me at the time. im sure sunday will be ok. i just cant believe your still here. btw dont try eating pineapple it will only give you a sore mouth yet sex could work lol

yeah we have something in mind and i think it does have a roll cage and bucket seats lol, its our mates lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

I read somewhere about inducing labour that the hormones released during sex are more effective if ingested but it said best not to tell the menfolk lol

I'm geared up for Sunday now so fingers crossed they won't make me wait any longer

Car sounds like it will have some va va voom!


----------



## kara76

yeah i read that too and im sure any man wouldnt mind but hospital induction is well not so yucky lol

we have snow on the way tomorrow? alot i hear, bet we dont


----------



## SarahJaneH

I heard about snow too, bet it ends up being just rain


----------



## claire1

Hi ladies

How is everyone?

Sarah hope things go qiuckly for you now.  Sarah that is true.

Kara hope you sort work out soon.  I have a meeting with my main managers next week, not looking forward to that (affraid they're gonna move me to a different base straight away).  

Spooks good luck with planning next treatment.

Nic as Kara said try and leave them settle downstairs after the 7pm feed/bath, they may be happier napping downstairs.  But only you know whats best for them.

Afm weening is going OK, although Elliot doesn't seem to like any type of potatoe.  He's having 2-3 good size meals a day and the amount of milk he's taking is getting less (it wasn't very good before we started weening, hence the hv advised to start weening at 17 weeks).  When should we drop a bottle?  Back to work start of next month, was gonna put it off for another month or two, but we now have to pay for a holiday for our friends wedding, so need some extra cash, at least I've managed to go partime for the 1st two months.


----------



## kara76

wow claire back to work next week, hope your meeting goes well. i wouldnt think about dropping a feed yet, let elliot guide you, tyler still has the same amount of feeds but just a little less each feed i think, bf so not a clue whats shes having

we are off to clinic later for a weigh in, tyler has been copying the hoover today so so funny


----------



## claire1

Yeah next month, it has come around so quickly.  Not sure how I'll manage, but I know he'll be OK.  

We need to take Elliot next week, to be weighed to check that he hasn't dropped further down the percentail chart.  

It's so funny watching him trying to turn over, he can do it when he's on his tum, but not quite from his back.


----------



## kara76

wow claire he really is growing up now, enjoy the none mobile moments, tylers been in the mop bucket this morning lol she is gona be so adverturous


----------



## claire1

He is yeah.  We've moved the downstars around, so that he has more room to crawl around and play.  Just need to go and buy some baby proofing stuff, so we have them in the house ready.

His passport forms have just arrived.  Kinda looking forward to it now, a week in the sun we haven't been away (abroad) for ages cause of treatment and pregnancy.  It will be our 1st family main holiday.


----------



## kara76

How exciting hun, your gona have a wonderful time. We too moved our living room room and have 2 stair gates on the stairs and that's it, could do with another frm living room to kitchen really lol


----------



## claire1

We've got 2, mum bought them from asda when they had their baby event.  but could do with a long one to go between the living and dinning room.  Just gonna keep an eye out in the sales etc.


----------



## kara76

If u find one let me know as we need a long one too


----------



## claire1

They do have them in argos, so if I don't find anything I'll get that one.

Can't decide if I should take Elliot swimming this pm, or just go go to tesco/asda to stock up on food in case we have that snow they've forcasted.


----------



## Queenie1

just a quick post to say hi to you all. hope you are all well and bumps and babies are well.

sarah hope babies arrive soon for you.

will keep checking in for news on sarah x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just a quick hello from me..... dont get much chance to post at the mo - but keep checking in to see if there is any news from you Sarah..... I think its true that all the IVF Wales babies are naughty ones and never come when we think they will lol  

Hope everyone is good. I am sat here chuckling at Jasper and Morgan - Jasper pinched morgans trousers (which I am trying to put on him!) and run off under the table with them, morgan crawled at top speed to the other end of the room, crept up on jasper and made him jump, Jasper immediately run to the other end of the room to get away from him and jumped up on the window sill, Morgan crawled back leaving the trousers behind and is now trying to climb up the sofa to get to Jasper who is sitting in the window. I retrieved the trousers and now the game has started again with a sock lol .... It is just like having 2 naughty kids!!!!  

Morgan is getting really steady on his legs and cruising around really well on the sofa and with his walker and the last couple of days is getting a bit more adventurous letting go. I think he will be a while before he walks but he's certainly going in the right direction. I cant believe how quickly time is going - hes growing up soooooo fast. 

Nic - good luck with changing their routine about - hope things settle a bit for you soon. 

Claire - the holiday sounds fab. We are looking at going abroad in September - but only short haul first time, maybe menorca. I love travelling so need to bite the bullet and do it!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi girls,

Taffy that sounds like a very comical scene with Jasper and Morgan! I hope our dog will get on as well with the babies. She has become very clingy just lately and knows something is up bless.

Hi Queenie, big hugs to you, have read your news on the other thread.

Nic, hope the witching hour is becoming less witchy

Holiday sounds fab Claire, you will have a great time

Well, nothing much happening here apart from a few tightenings, bp up a bit, no sweep today as they are too busy so we shall just see if I can go in on Sunday now. I'll keep posting while I can, but Kara will let you all know when something happens (thanks Kara!). I am so ready now, totally maxed out on crap daytime telly!


----------



## kara76

aww taffy morgan sounds like hes really busym isnt it get seeing our babies playing with our fur babies lol. i have olive oiled tyler head and rex licks it lol yuck lol, he sounds plays with tyler like shes another dog and she constantly takes his toys, bones and treats

sarah i will keep the girls updated, text anytime as im up in the night anyway. i hope those naughtie babies decide to come soon

afm well omg tyler is a busy little girl atm, took her very first aided steps yesterday with her walker, im in shock! my little girl is growing up too fast. she is teething bad again today but thankfully is eating fine and loves tom soup and bread. she is bf loads and is constantly on my boob, she now makes it very clear she wants boobs and this morning she was in bed with me and rolled over and crawled on top on me and went mu mu which im pretty sure means more not mum lol


----------



## PixTrix

Aw this thread has given me a giggle with doggy and baby stories, a lovely lift thank you  Glad to see that babes are doing well.

Oo Sarah hope its soon for you now. If the hosp keeps being too busy to do a sweep maybe you should get the chimney sweep in that might do the trick lol


----------



## kara76

UPDATE FROM SARAH
She is Being induced today as bile acids in blood a bit high. They are on  way to hospital now

Omg I'm so exciting for them both, will update as and when I hear things


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yay - good luck Sarah    will be thinking of you - hope its quick and painless! Oh its so exciting .... more babies on the way!!!

Hello everyone else.


----------



## jo1985

oooo exciting thought r with u sarah that it goes smooth and quick and that babys r here soon xxx


----------



## sun dancer

Good luck sarah hope it goes quick for u and as painless as possible thinking of u


----------



## Jule

Woo hoo good luck sarah not long now xx


----------



## PixTrix

Oo how very exciting Sarah. Thinking of you and wishing you an easy time. Can't wait to meet your little treasures.


----------



## Sam76

Hope all's going well Sarah - thinking of you lots and can't wait to hear your news xxx


----------



## kara76

UPDATE

Sarah is having second gel soon and is a little bored atm lol


----------



## nic2010

Evening ladies

Just popping on to wish Sarah all the best...so exciting.

Will try and post next week after little lady's birthday on monday..still can't believe she's 1    I have just wrapped her birthday present and have to pick her cake up tomorrow morning apart from that all set.

love to all
Nic x


----------



## skyblu

GOOD LUCK SARAH
SKYBLU.XX


----------



## sammy75

good luck sarah.


----------



## Ravan

Just popping in to see how Sarah is doing.Any news?
Send her our love Kara.
hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Jule

Just popping on for news.sarah hope the night has gone well for you.hope its today xxx


----------



## kara76

I haven't heard anything but I've been thinking of sarah all night as I've been up for most of it!


----------



## claire1

Thinking of you Sarah, hope it's not too much longer for you


----------



## Queenie1

good luck sarah. thinking of you. hope your having an easy time and babies are nearly here.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hope its been a good night and that all happening for you Sarah x x x


----------



## kara76

UPDATE FROM SARAH

She thank everyone for all your kind thoughts. Says, Not much happening but feeling ok. She over responded to gel and they don't want to stress babies so trying another way today.

I assume they are gona try the slow release teabag style. 

Let's all send sarah labour vibes. 
These ivf wales babies are naughtie


----------



## Sam76

Sending vibes and best wishes Sarah's way...... xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Don't normally post here but just wanted to send some vibes to Sarah - exciting that she may be meeting her babies today x


----------



## jk1

Good luck Sarah...hope things start happening for you today xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

sending you lots of vibes Sarah Hoping its not long for you now. I was up til 4am doing my essay and lost count of the number of times that I checked in on here lol


----------



## nic2010

vibes being sent to Sarah x


----------



## trickynic

Good luck Sarah - been thinking of you and hope babies arrive soon!!! xx


----------



## kara76

Great vibes ladies

I will of course post when I hear anything and as tyler feels night time is play time I could well be posting in the early hours lol


----------



## Kitty71

Good luck & lots of vibes Sarah xxxxxxxx


----------



## Queenie1

sending you lots of vibes sarah good luck


----------



## pickwick

Good luck Sarah, thinking of you and hoping all is going well.  Really excited for you.xxxx


----------



## josiejo

Good Luck Sarah. I am hoping they have started to make an appearance by now. xx


----------



## skyblu

Just checking in to see how Sarah is doing.
sending plaenty of     for labour.
Hope you meet your babies soon Sarah.
Lots of   
Skyblu.xxx


----------



## kara76

UPDATE FROM SARAH

Its slowly but surely, looks like its gona be a long night

Come on babies


----------



## sammy75

hope those babies are not giving too much grief sarah,    that they will make an appearance by the morning.


----------



## jo1985

ah bless her hope it not to much longer . Got a be boys takin their time lol x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Naughty IVF Wales babies as usual, hope she is ok x


----------



## nic2010

Looks like are Lo's may be sharing the same birthday...     hope your doing ok Sarah x


----------



## kara76

Nic enjoy ur lo birthday tomorrow, bet it feel just like yesterday that she was born. Tell us all how the party goes


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck and lots of hugs sarah - hoping it wont be too long a night for you x 

Nic enjoy your day tomorrow - time flies doesnt it!


----------



## claire1

Still thinking of you Sarah, hope it's not too long.  Hopefully we'll have two new ivf wales babies by the morning.

Nic hope you have a fab day tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76

UPDATE FROM SARAH


Its all gone quiet, no sign of labour on the way any more,she's  not sure what plan will be next but is gona get some sleep

Well ladies deffo naughtie ivf wales babies again it seems


----------



## Jule

Oh I thought I would come on here with news this am.can't believe the labour has stopped.hope sarah has a plan today.come on sarah we want to know what your having


----------



## Kitty71

Jules when I saw your early post I thought they were here   

x


----------



## claire1

Sarah hope you get a plan soon.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oh poor Sarah.... Naughty IVF babies indeed. Hope the plan is a good one and you get to meet your babies very soon (ie TODAY!!!!!). So excited for you.   

Hello everyone else - hope you are all ok. We are taking morgan to get weighed today - first time for a month and I am hoping he has gained some Christmas ounces.


----------



## jo1985

ah was expecting new on ere this am to ahhhh hurry up babies we all wna know what u r xx hugs tou sarah hope all is ok x


----------



## kara76

UPDATE FROM SARAH

She's having some tighenings and if things move on they will pop waters later.

Omg girls I am so excited. Let's keep up all labour vibes

Taffy hope morgan has gained some oz, did he get some yummy treats over crimbo? Tyler ate chocolate and trifle lol. No weight gain for us for 3 weeks

Nic happy birthday to your lo

Tric how's the babies? Any improvement

How's all those lovely mums and tums?

Afm we r off to docs, tyler has a sore eye and she tends to still cough a lot yet has no cold. Last night was so funny, every time I tried to put her to bed she was straight up on her feet. She fell asleep later on her front with her knees up under her


----------



## PixTrix

thanks for keeping us up to date Kara. Come on little ones Mummy and Daddy are waiting to meet you. Hope its not much longer Sarah.

Hope went well in the docs for Tyler Kara. Thanks for advice today.

Hi to all mums, bumps and babes

New series of one born every minute tonight. I loved it last time and taped the ones that were shown christmas day


----------



## Queenie1

just popping on to find out about sarah. oh bless her i thought there would def been news now. come on you naughty ivf wales babies everyone is waiting to meet you. 
sarah hope everything is going well and you get to meet your babies soon. so excited to hear you news. 

hi everyone hope you are all well


----------



## trickynic

Come on Sarah!!!!!!!!!


Took the babies for their second lot of jabs today   . Have given them calpol and just hope they don't get a fever. Had them weighed for first time in 4 weeks - Evan is 13lb and Alys is 9lb 15oz! They slept through from 11pm to 6.30am the other night but it hasn't been repeated - feeling hopeful that we may have turned a corner! Evenings are getting a little better. We now feed at 5pm and 7pm to tank them up and they will more readily settle in their cots (even if it's only for half hour). Last night Evan slept for the evening and Alys slept in DH's arms. Tonight it's the other way around - Alys is asleep and Evan is snoozing in his bouncer.


----------



## jo1985

nic good that they puttin on weight and that their settlin bit better mayb the extra top up was what they wanted catchin up after bein early x . Hope it continues to settle


----------



## kara76

Tric that's good news hun. Maybe you have started to turn the corner

Seems we are having a regression type thing! I put tyler in her cot and unless she is totally exhausted she gets up and goes all round her cot, her second nap today was at 645pm! 

I text sarah earlier asking if any news and got a text saying on way now should have news later!

Not sure what it means and did text to ask if waters were popped but haven't had a text since so I'm thinking she's busy , hopefully in labour. As soon as I hear anything I will post


----------



## claire1

Sarah hope you get to meet your bubs soon.

Nic good to hear that your getting some improvement.

Kara sleeping can be disturbed through teething, so maybe it could be that.  Hope it settles soon.

Well Elliot is going into his own room tonight, it's gonna be so strange not falling asleep and waking up next to him.


----------



## kara76

Claire hope u manage to stay in bed tonight and not get up half the night to keep checking. MaSsive milestone hun

Tyler is teething but the sleep thing isn't teething, she isn't falling asleep as easy as she is up on her feet and turning on mobile and chewing the cot and shouting at the top of her voice! She is too busy for sleep it seems lol


----------



## claire1

Elliot does that sometimes, he's just too busy sometimes to sleep   .  These babies are naughty sometimes.  Hope she grows out of it soon.

I'm sure he'll be fine, we need to settle him when we're both off work, and before he's old enough to notice what we're doing.


----------



## skyblu

Just posting

Hope we have some news on Sarah by tm.
Skyblu.x


----------



## Jule

UPDATtE FROM SARAH

2 boys born at 2.07 and 2.37 weighing 7.9 and 7.4ibs.she put mum and dad pooped bless her.

Fantastic news congratulations sarah on your 2 boys well done xxxx


----------



## sammy75

you and dh must be so proud sarah, hope you didn't have too much of a bad time and brilliant weights well done.


----------



## kara76

UPDATE FROM sARAH

They have two lovely boys, arrived today at 2.07 and 2.37, weighing 7lb 9 and 7lb 4. Younger brother needs a bit of help for a couple of days but is strong and feisty! Mum and dad are pooped but v happy xx

Wow wee congratilations both, wonderfulnews and wow what weights


----------



## julespenfold

Congratulations Sarah wow two wopping boys best wishes to you and hubby xx


----------



## nic2010

Congratulations Mum & Dad...hope you manage some rest xx

Jule you were keen to get that posted...how many times   .

Thanks for all the birthday wishes we had a lovley day, will try and post more later but for now I'm in work   

nic x


----------



## trickynic

Congratulations Sarah! Brilliant news and excellent weights xx


----------



## josiejo

Congratulations Sarah, hope you are all going well xx


----------



## claire1

Congrats to you both on the birth of your boys.  Well done you.


----------



## jo1985

ah what lovely news to wake to congrats sarah and hubby on your boys wonderful weights . X


----------



## Taffy Girl

Yay! Congrats Sarah and Mr Sarah - you must be chuffed to bits. Hope mummy and daddy are ok and that little one does not need too much help so you can all be home together very soon. Woo hoo!


----------



## Ravan

many many congratulations,so so happy for you both.Glad all went well,hope little ones can come home with you soon....and what a fantastic birth date 11.1.11 hahaha brilliant
Congratulations both,you did sooo well xxx


----------



## Kitty71

yay Sarah and Hubby well done, and what fabulous weights - they are real puddings!!!!


kitty xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congratulations Sarah & DH on your new family, two fantastic weights too - no wonder you are pooped! Look forward to hearing their names 

Mrs T x


----------



## sun dancer

A massive congrats 2 sarah and dh on the arrival of her 2 little boys what lovely weight hope u r all doing well 
take care x x


----------



## skyblu

Congratulation Sarah and hubby on the delivery of your lovely baby boys, what fantasic wheights too.

Hope the little on will be well enough soon so you can all go home and enjoy you wonderfull family.

Congrats again Sarah, will speak soon and look forward to meeting you all.

Lots of   
Skyblu.xx


----------



## pickwick

Congratulations Sarah and hubby.  That is fantastic news, well done.  I bet you are over the moon.x


----------



## Queenie1

CONGRATULATIONS SARAH AND DH ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR SONS. 
    

what fantastic news and wow what good weights. hope they are both well and are home soon. sarah hope you are feeling ok well done you.

look forward to hearing their names.


----------



## jk1

Congratulations Sarah and DH!!!!  Just saw the picture on **....they are gorgeous...and a good size too, lovely names (Dylan is my fav boy name!!)


----------



## jo1985

i to just seem the pics on ** they r so handsome be breakin girls hearts before you know it . Congrats again lovely names to very welshy x


----------



## Roofus1974

Just been catching up with the million pages since I posted last.... massive congratulations Sarah - you and hubby must be over the moon! Well done to you both and enjoy this very special time with your new family!!!!!

Rxxx


----------



## Queenie1

just a quick message to say that last night on bbc wales was hospital 24/7 and it showed a lady having twins(c section) conceived by ivf. 
here is the link if anyone wants to watch.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00xc7ph/Hospital_24_7_Series_3_Episode_2/


----------



## Queenie1

sarah hope you and your family are doing well.

kara any news on how they all are. also what about names.


----------



## Jule

The names were on ** ioan and dylan.they both look gorgeous.I haven't seen any furhter posts though


----------



## kara76

Omg ladies sarah is looking great so does husband and dylan and ioan are gorgeous. I've had cuddles.


----------



## jo1985

ah kars lucky u with having cuddles . hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Queenie1

what lovely names sarah. hope you are well and are home soon.

ooh kara lucky you having cwtches. 

hi all hope you are all well.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

How are all mums and tums ?
Seems a lot of the mummies are getting busier and not getting much internet time lol

My little pudding was up every 2 hrs last night, she's gained 8 and half oz in a week and is proper hectic all the time lol. Hv says she shouldn't need night feeds and to get luke to settle her and give her water! Pff he doesn't even wake lol. 
We are going nappyless a lot too atm in prep for potty training which I intend to start as soon as madam is walking and she loks no nappy too. Everyone is asking when I'm gona stop bf and mil evens says its weird after 12 months!!!


----------



## jo1985

kara - you ll stop bf whe your good and ready and more importantly when tyler is ready . forget mil prog was on other day kids bf at 5 and 7!


----------



## nic2010

Kara - I never listen to my Mil and I don't have any intention of starting now. Sounds like you enjoyed your cuddles with the babies. 

Sarah - glad to hear your all well xx

Had to take Sophie for her jab yesterday and no tears but we have 2 at once in 4 weeks. Can I ask, does anyone have any opinions on the mmr? 

Love to all
Nic x


----------



## Jule

Nic there is an abundance of research to prove the mmr is safe there is no risk with mmr.I would not think twice about giving my babies it.children catching measles is fatal and I personally feel its not worth the risk when there is a vaccine out there for this.

Sarah how r u?r u home.hope everything is going well.

Kara sounds like tyler is a little busy at the mo and keeping you awake,whata nightmare no sleep.

How's everyone else


----------



## kara76

I will be given tyler the mmr jab for sure, its a personal choice hun. Have a chat with ur hv

Jule how's bump, growing I bet

Aww luke tried to settle tyler earlier and its so hard when she up on her feet and pleading to me picked up. I'm naughtie and do stuff for an easy life and as long as she's not making a habit of waking every 2 hours I'm gona carry on as I have been. I love my mil to bits but she didn't bf any of hers so I don't think she can understand fully and with tyler being probably our only child I want to continue and the health benefits are massive.


----------



## claire1

Afternoon all
Kara you'll know when to stop.
Nic Elliot is having his mmr, some of the negative research isn't true. Only you can decide though like Jule said talk to you hv
Jule's how's you?
Well I'm sat outside my managers office waiting for my back to work interview, why can't nhs staff keep to times our baby niece has meningitis, she was admitted last night. I'm a bit worried about Elliot as we babysat her last weekend. He's ok and showing no signs of illness, but will keep a close eye him.
Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Jule

Kara only u can decide when to give up its no1 elses decision,go with what feels right.

Claire how r u?I'm sure elliot will be fine but wise to keep an eye.worrying about your little niece bless her.

I'm fine growing by the day.I feel huge but know I'm not lol,got a long way to go yet.lots of pullings again so babies must be growing.I had my flu jab yest.no side effects and my arm not that sore just a little sore around the site but not the whole arm.glad I decided to have it.

Sarah how r u?

How's everyone else?


----------



## jo1985

hope all you ladies bumps and babies r ok. I bought a mamas and papas lotty ladybird rocker yest from argos for my friend little boy s first bday in october lol know its early but it was reduced from 50to 21 i love bargin girls get buyin now in sale for olded toys crackin bargins x


----------



## kara76

Claire sorry to hear about your neice, how is she! How did your meeting go

Jule make sure u take plenty of bump pics. Did u have to combine jab? Bet u come in contact with lots of germs

How is everyone?

Tyler was a monkey again last night and was up every 2 hrs and seemed hungry! Not sure what is going on but changing night time routine today abd hope that works

Jo wow what a bargain


----------



## PixTrix

Aw lovely ** pics of your handsome little men Sarah, hope they are doing well

Gosh Claire, I hope your neice is soon well.

Wow time is ticking by now Jule, only seems like yest that you got your BFP

You must be feeling tired Kara. I wonder if she growing again and needing more food . As for BF, you go girl and don't let what anybody else tell you what to do. You will know when the time is right and look how she has thrived on it

Hi everyone else


----------



## claire1

Kara she's a bit better this evening, they will probably transfer her back to our local hospital over the weekend.  She's on the right drugs so hopefully she will be home soon.  It was a bit of a waste of time really, it was just a tick box exercise.  Did ask to reduce my hours to part time, was told yes I could but only if I did the 30 hours over the 5 days and not 4, so I told them don't bother, finishing an hour earlier each day doesn't really help (family friendly my   ).

Hope a change in routine will help, settle Tyler.

Jule I agree take lots of bump pics, I still love looking at mine.

Well Elliot has been in his own room all week and it hasn't bothered him one bit.  Suppose I best put his crib into storage.


----------



## Sam76

Hi Everyone   

Sorry I've been very quiet - really struggling with my back at the moment - driving is agony, as is sitting at my desk, so no computer time for me when I get home as just have to lie down   not complaining though - loving being pregnant and bump is getting bigger all the time (according to my mother, I'm 'massive'). All ok with 20 week scan this week (done at 19w+1) - feels great to get past that   ! 



  Sarah - hope you and the boys are doing well - I sent you a text but haven't said it on here yet so...  massive double   . Love the names and the pics on ** are totally, totally gorgeous.

Claire - hope your niece continues to improve   
Kara - hope you had a more settled night and like everyone says you carry on bf as long as you want!
Nic - rather belated birthday wishes to Sophie   

Jule - double bump rubs, looking forward to catching up soon 
Trickynic - hope the Bells are all well - loving the pics on ** too x

....sorry to anyone I've missed - my back is complaining now so will have to get up and move around for a bit xxx


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Sam great news on your 20 weeks scan, sorry your back is bad, have you mentioned it to your mw or con

How's everyone?

Sarah hope your first night at home went well

Afm we changed everything and tyler snoozed on me downstairs til 845 ish and then woke woth bags on energy so we had a bath, together which was the first one and then I gave her a weetabix and she went to bed at 11pm woke at 430 back down at 5 and up at 930 so that's good


----------



## Sam76

Hi Kara - sounds like a good night  bet the bath was fun.

Have appointment with cons on Thursday so will def mention my back then!

oh wow i didn't realise Sarah was at home last night - how lovely   hope you had a good one xx


----------



## kara76

Yeah it was fun, tyler look at my weird and couldn't decide if it were feed time or not to start with lol.

Hope your con can help with your back, its good they know if your having problems. Did you find out what flavour babes your having or you waiting for a surprise?

I've lost all my baby and tx weight, wow I'm very lucky as its just gone, must be the bf and the runninh round after madam


----------



## Sam76

Wow - congrats at losing that weight - hope i'm that lucky (although suspect I'll have rather more to shift  maybe running around after two will do it

We didn't ask about flavours - have decided we'd like a surprise.


----------



## kara76

Best surprise you will even get, do you have any feelings? Its very exciting and omg you will be busy chasing 2. Tyler actually let go of the sofa last night and stood for a second. She's growing so fast


----------



## Sam76

Think the feelings I have are probably just digestion   when i'm lying in bed i can sometimes feel a kind of tightening as if things in my bump are tensing up for a moment or two....  but not sure if that's babies or something else... haven't felt anything like it before... but haven't had a tum this big before either so could just be things squashing up


----------



## kara76

Sam sounds like your feeling the babies if you ask me. Before long it will be uinmistakable.
Tyler felt like a tapping when I first felt her


----------



## kara76

Sam sounds like your feeling the babies if you ask me. Before long it will be uinmistakable.
Tyler felt like a tapping when I first felt her


----------



## Jule

Great news u had more sleep kara.perhaps changing the pattern and a nice bath togetjer done the trick.

Sam nice to see u posting.its a nightmare having a bad back perhaps your cons can suggest something thur.great news on the scan.

How is everyone its quiet on here.

We r fine.have cons mon 1st appt as we left before xmas as advised so will be nice to discuss a few things with them.
My flu jab was combined kara.no side effects apart from a red arm and slightly sore at the inj site.glad I had it done though.


----------



## claire1

Girls how much should Elliot be eatting in one go?  He had 1/2 a jar of chicken dinner (homecooked), still wanted more so then ate a whole jar of fruit pudding (homemade again).  I just feel that this is too much, but he wanted it, the problem is he doesn't want his bottle now.

Kara Elliot is a frequent visitor in my bath, since he grew out of his a few months ago.  Glad you had a better night last night.

Jule good luck with con on Monday

Sam hope your back improves


----------



## kara76

How many and how much formula is elliot having hun

Jule great your flu jab went well, bet you have a list of questions for your con

I too cook food for tyler and now she's eating all sorts. She has never eaten anything but good old home cooking yet is getting the taste for twiglets and mini cedders lol


----------



## claire1

This is what he has (approx) each day :
Wake 140ml of formula (wont take anymore)
10ish porridge with 1/2 of banana (not every day)
1ish 180ml of formula
2-3 either fruit pudding or a dinner (about the same amount as a baby food jar)
5ish 180ml of formula
7-8ish fruit or dinner
9ish formula
12ish formula

We do sometimes miss out a bottle cause he eats so much solids, he just doesn't want it.  It just seems so much to me, I need to take him to be weighed this week.


----------



## kara76

I would follow his lead hun. I haven't a clue how much milk tyler is having ! He must want the solid food and as long as its a good balanced diet I wouldn't worry, he might start dropping milk feeds as the solids are increase

Jule might be able to add some professional advice


----------



## Jule

Claire how many wks is he now?after 26 wks baby's only need a pint of milk a day including what he has in his foods.so if he has formula in breakfast and has rice pudding,yogurt,custard,cheese or anything else dairy with milk u will find that he only needs a bottle morning and night because of what he has in his foods.I can go thru it with u in the meet if u want.I can bring some booklets for you as well.let me know


----------



## claire1

Thanks Jule it's so confusing, I have books but they don't really say when to reduce the milk.  He's 24 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## kara76

Hun listen to elliot he will tell you what he needs, if he's taking less milk that must be cause he doesn't need it. 
I started weaning later than you and just followed what tyler wanted.


----------



## claire1

I do tend to.  I just hope that introducing solids have helped him manage his weight, our hv seemed to think it would.


----------



## kara76

What was up with elliots weight hun?

Tyler is proper hyper atm, so funny. We were gona go swimming but luke has to go out and we have loads to do this afternoon, fish tank and crib being moved to my parents house while we still have insurance on the pick up


----------



## Sam76

Morning all - sounds like you've got a busy day kara 

We popped to Cardiff yesterday to have a browse at some baby stuff for the first time (something I wanted to do if all went ok with 20 week scan) - very exciting!!! My plan was not not buy anything for another 4 weeks or so. Have been very very cautious since getting our BFP (not telling many people, taking one day/scan at a time, not daring to even glance at anything baby related in the shops   ) and don't want to jump in and buy things too early but.... having had a scout around online last night looking for some good deals on some of the things we saw and liked, I've noticed there are quite a few sales on (with it being January I guess   ) and offers that might not be there in 4 weeks time   (e.g. sale on kiddicare website). Do I just get on with it and start purchasing (cot beds and pushchair are the main things I've been looking at) or should I sit tight and be more cautious You probably all think I'm a nutter, sorry for rambling, just having a sunday morning dilemma!

xx


----------



## kara76

Such a personal thing hun and only you can decide when the time is right to start buying.
You have reached a massive milestone hun and even though your cautious maybe you can now look forward and enjoy, its gona go so so quick. New baby stock comes out in april that's partly why they have such good sales now.


----------



## pickwick

Morning ladies
Gosh weening sounds really confusing.  I don't know how you remember everything.
Ruby was weighed last Tuesday and is now 6lb 9oz.  We have an appointment on Tuesday at Nevill Hall as when she was born her foot was bent up flat against her shin.  It has itself now but they want to check it over.
Sam, its getting really exciting for you and it's lovely to have a look at all the baby stuff.
Kara Tyler sounds so wonderful
We are just going to pop and do a bit of shopping today - I am getting a bt more confiden going out and about now.xxxxx


----------



## claire1

Kara he wasn't gaining as much weight as he should have, and was dropping down the charts.  He was also going off his milk. and wasn't drinking the volume he should have been, and still isn't really.  They were concerned that if it continued he was going to either not gain any or start loosing and he wouldn't get the nutrients that he needs.

We're off swimming in the week, as he really likes it now.  Good idea moving big things whilst you still have the truck.

Sam like Kara said it is a personal thing.  I must admit though I bought stuff around this time last year, eventhough it was still early on in the pregnancy (I suppose I thought that I could either keep for next BFP or sell on ebay, if the worse happened).  I would say if you find good deals then go for it, as you have 2 of everything to buy   .

Pick good like with appointment.  Glad your feeling more confident in going out with Ruby.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76

Pick hope rubys appointment goes well and don't worry weaning isn't too back. Wow great weight gain hun and glad ur feeling more confident going out and about

Claire hope the weigh in goes well. Tyler too had quite strange weight gain.I love swimming with tyler too and she sleeps well after too lol 

I'm on the look out for recaro car seat if anyone comes across any in sales


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hello everyone, I'm back!!!

Sorry for the radio silence, since coming home on Friday afternoon we've been busy figuring out what the hell we are doing lol!

Thank you all for such kind and caring messages over the last week. I had a quick peek on my phone in hospital a couple of times and they really were such a boost when things were going slowly or I was feeling a bit hormonal. Lots of love to you you all     

So, what a week it has been - our babies finally decided to make an appearance and even then had to be quite literally dragged out into the world. I won't go into too many details now, but it took a fair while and both babies needed assisted delivery. Dylan Edward arrived first and it was such an amazing moment, I'll never forget the look on dh's face, we got to have a little cwtch and then it was back down to business for baby no 2. Ioan Robert was born breech and gave us a bit of a fright as he needed resuscitation but very soon all was ok. We thought he'd be in special care for a couple of days, but after two hours he was ripping off the cpap and showing off just how well his lungs really could work. He was able to come in with me the following morning. Dylan had a bit of jaundice and had 24 hours of phototherapy, like a sunbed in his cot, and it cleared up fine. 

As they were both doing so well, we were able to come home on Friday. I was so excited but then by the time we got home in the evening, I think hormones and all that had happened in the week had got to me and I had a bit of a meltdown. I am not sure if third day blues lasts longer with twins, but day 3 in hospital I was a blubbering wreck and pretty much picked up that theme once home! I'm glad to say I'm feeling much more like me again and we are now getting into the swing of things and enjoying getting to know our boys, they are as different in character as they are in looks and very funny to watch. Ioan is a nightmare at night though, angelic from about 6am - midnight followed by 4 hours of nonstop crying, Nic, I now know what you meant by the witching hour, good grief, hopefully we will be able to sort that out, but late night trip out in the car seat is definitely an option! Breast feeding is going well, hard work but rewarding and gives me some nice cuddle time with each one.

Sorry for the long me post, just wanted to give you all an update on where we are at, I'm sure I will be on here with lots of questions for you mums very soon. Having read back, just also want to say:

Claire, I hope that your niece is continuing to improve. Good luck with the weaning.

Great news Sam on your scan! Get a lycra bump support, really helps the back. I started looking at baby stuff after 20 weeks and got ideas, then started buying after about 28, but its really down to personal choice. One thing though, once you start you won't stop...

Glad to hear you are doing well Jule and flu jab went ok. 

Pick, glad to hear Ruby is doing well, hope you are too, good for you getting out and about

kara and Mimi, it was lovely to see you both in hospital, thanks so much for coming. Look forward to catching up properly soon.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well and thank you so much again for all the support xxxx


----------



## jo1985

ah sarah lovely to hear off you and glad things r going ok take a while to iget into routine but bet they r so worth it . All the best x


----------



## kara76

Sarah bet your lovely boys are keeping u busy. Hope u are all getting to know each other and give me a yell when u ready for a visitor. Enjoy these special days and hope the witching hour ends soon


----------



## claire1

My these IVF babies are naughty when it comes to their births.  Has anyone had a natural birth without assistance?

Sarah glad your home with both babies, it does take a while to get into a routine but you will.


----------



## PixTrix

Aw so lovely to hear from you Sarah, so lovely that your boys are home and you are a family. I'm sure that its going to be tough going and I know already you will be a great mummy. Well done you.


----------



## kara76

Morning how is everyone today

Thankfully I think the routine bursting worked a little. Last night tyler was fast asleep by 930 yet did wake 45mins later so had a good feed and then slept til 215 and then 545 so much improved. We can work on getting rid of the 215 next. No weetabix before bed last nite but mite try that again tonight. She was sitting in cot playing at 845 so cute then fed and wanted to bite my finger, wonder if she's showing me there another tooth, will look later.
Yesterday she copied my mum who kept puttingh tyler socks on her head so now all socks go on her head lol


----------



## trickynic

So glad to hear from you Sarah and happy to hear you are all well. I'll have to try to think of some useful tips for you. Tip of the Day: You will never have enough bibs!!


Kara - glad to hear your new routine is working for you. 


Claire - sounds like you are doing well with the weaning. I'm looking forward to starting but the twins aren't showing any signs of wanting to start yet.


Pick - glad you're getting a bit more confident. It will come with time.


AFM, cluster feeding in the evening seems to be helping to settle them a little bit more. They have slept through from 10.30pm to 6am a couple of times in the last week so hope that continues. Alys is still being a nightmare at feed times and cries so hard she loses her voice. I think it may be silent reflux so will speak to HV about it. They are both developing at an alarming rate. Evan can now grab and shake things which is great to see. Alys is not quite there yet but can cuddle soft toys if you put them in her arms. They are also babbling and laughing a lot which makes all the hard work worthwhile!


----------



## kara76

Nic great news that the cluster feeding is helping. Isn't it wonderful when they start giving something back lol

Tyler has to wait up to 20 weeks to see a doc about her heart mumur, I'm on the case as that's crazy. She is now getting very brave and letting go on things and standing for a second unaided. Its going so fast. 
Tyler also missed her 11am feed today and had a oaty bar and that was fine.


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

sarah lovely to hear off you and congratulations to you all. you are doing a wonderful job so keep it up and i'm sure you are enjoying every minute. i'm sure the girls will be able to give you any advise you need. congrats again. so pleased your sons are well and you are all home.


----------



## PixTrix

aw Kara that is crazy, I hope you can get somewhere and Tyler gets seen sooner.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

How is everyone?

Sarah hope your well.

Busy day for me today, storing stuff at home and writing my resignation


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hello everyone - its been a while and theres lots to catch up on..... 

I had a 3 day migraine last week which totally floored me - it was horrible - dizziness/deafness/sickness - the works. Had to get my mum over to look after Morgan as I was so rough.    It hung around for days but I seem to be on the mend again today. 

Morgan had a great weight gain of 13 ounces and he is now 16lbs 14oz. (Yep he is still, and think always will be, teeny taffy!) He is finally starting to get the hang of this eating lark! He stood on his own for the first time last week - which was quite exciting. He is walking everywhere with his push along walker just not go the confidence to do it on his own yet!  

Had my liver function test bloods done again last week and my ALT has gone right back up - so Im going back to the specialist again in a couple of weeks (on Morgans birthday!) Can't believe that I am a year on and its still not sorted.... Will be a complete nightmare if they want to start investigating when I go back to work after having a year off - but hey ho. Also have to have another glucose tolerance test tomorrow to check for diabetes as my levels were high this time. I'm hoping its just all the fruit Ive been eating - Started Slimming World 2 weeks ago and have already lost 10lbs  (and I was slimmer of the week!). Hoping to lose another 10lbs before I go back to work in 8 weeks.... (yes Im counting!)

Hope everyone else is doing ok ..... sorry for the lack of personals - need to read back!


----------



## kara76

Taffy well done on your weight loss and morgans weight gain. What a pain about ur liver test, how very annoying.
Can't believe its morgans birthday soon, have you got any plans for it?


----------



## jo1985

u resigning kara?? what did u do for work ??


----------



## kara76

I sure am as I don't wana return full time and well I don't wana return at all lol. I was a hotel receptionist, manager and general dogs body lol


----------



## jo1985

ah dont blame ya if you can afford it y not spend all your time with tyler and treasure those moments . Good on you makin the decision x


----------



## kara76

Can't afford it really but I will just be skint as long as bills are paid I don't care. Tightening our belts for a couple of years plus we don't have to pay for anymore ivf so that's a big saving


----------



## marieclare

Hiya ladies, Sarah many congrats on the birth of your sons, what lovely names well donexx

Just wanted to nip on as I saw your post on CRMW thread Kara asking how I am. I am in wales at the moment as had an amnio last night at innermost secrets. Our downs risk from the 12 wk bloods had come back at 1 in 130 so after lots of agonising we decided to go ahead with the amnio but went to mr Beattie as  he has a 1 in 300 miscarriage rate. OurNHS hospital said 1 in 100 risk. Hopefully should get the results by the end of the week. 

Hope everyone else is well, hugs to Jule Sam and other bumps x x


----------



## kara76

Marie big hugs that must have been a hard thing to decide. I would have gone there also and he has a very good amnio rate, I researched this before my scan. I hope you get the all clear soon, it must be torture waiting and please know u can talk to me anytime, here via pm or email


----------



## Jule

Oh marie I'm so sorry about your results.I really hope the amnio results come back quickly for you so that u can move forward.I had my nucchal with dr beattie and he was very good.I am thinking of u xxxx

Sarah lovely to hear u r home and everything is going well.I bet its lovely now to be home getting into your own routines.can't wait to meet them.

Sam any improvement on your back?

Nic sounds like u r doing really well.gr8 news that they are getting into bit more of a routine at night time now.


----------



## PixTrix

Wow Taffy, haven't you done well, good on you and great to see Morgan gaining weight and toddling about with his walker. Oo migraines are nasty and sure was a nasty one that you had. Hope all goes well with the specialist. Gosh Morgan is nearly 1!

Good on you Kara, they made your life a misery this is your time now as a mum, the best job ever and your fab at it

How are you feeling Jule, can't get over where the time is going looking at your ticker. 

Aw Marie, big hugs what a tough time to go through. I hope all is well

Hi everyone else


----------



## kara76

Hiya how is everyone!the routine change is working and tyler only woke twice last night from 915 to 745 and only fed at 2am.
Had her weighed this morning and omg she is getting a big girl and is 18lbs 3 so put on almost a lb in 13 days no wonder she needed night feeding as that is a growth sprut for sure


----------



## PixTrix

Haven't seen you on for a while Mimi, just wondering how you are? Hope you are your special little man are well.

Wow Tyler is thriving Kara, well done you lots of lovely mummy milk and home made cooking :O)


----------



## kara76

Yeah she sure is and is a little monkey and into everything now.
She decide to nick a biscuit today at mum and baby group and ate it up so quick. She has also eaten loo roll!! I know I know she is a little crazy like her mum and omg laughes at everything


----------



## Sam76

Evening all   

Marie - big hugs and thinking of you hun   hope you get good news very soon xx

Taffy - wow slimmer of the week - congrats!! and well done Morgan x

Kara - great that Tyler enjoys her food and that you're writing your resignation letter. I eat pretty much anything but think even  I'd draw the line at loo roll   

Jule - hope all's good with you. Really struggling with my back - reduced me to tears today - sitting at desk and driving gets really uncomfortable until muscles feel like they're burning with cramp  - was out and about in the car quite a bit today and on journey back to office traffic lights turned red just before i got to them and was in so much pain I started crying - drove another mile to the office and couldn't find anywhere to park so just lost it   It was such a relief to get out of the car. Work are being great and organising for me to work from one of our local offices rather than HQ to reduce driving. Might also be able to work from home   . Hoping to make the next meet but unless back gets better I know I couldn't make the journey. Seeing consultant tomorrow so hope they  have some suggestions (or a magic wand) Despite my back I'm totally loving having a bump and being pregnant!


----------



## kara76

Tyler quite likes paper lol

Sam poor you, must be so hard to be in so much pain. They might suggest painkillers and don't worry , you con will only prescribe safe drugs. I had to take regular co codomil due to severe tooth ache and was worried but often the pain cause more stress and worry than taking something so make sure you are honest about how bad it is...hugs


----------



## Sam76

Thanks Kara - just so happy to be pregnant that I don't want to moan about the pain. The good thing is that when I lie down it goes, so I can get some relief from it (but not in the office!) weekends are ok too as I'm not sitting and driving. 

It's so lovely to see all the activity on the cyclers thread - makes it very hard to keep up to speed but will be so good to have more ladies and bumps on this board soon!


----------



## claire1

Evening ladies

Sam hope you get some relief with your back soon.  I can sympathise with you, as mine has been really bad after having Elliot.I'm waiting some physio, it may be worth asking your gp/midwife to refer you to see one.

Kara   at the loo roll.

Girls has anyone noticed that pampers nappies smell as soon as they've done a wee.  I don't usually use pampers either huggies/boots/tesco.  But mum bought us a box, so we thought we'd give them a go.  But I've ended up changing him twice as much as I would normally, cause I think that he's weed loads, but very little in nappy.  Did think he may have had an infection, so tested his wee and it's clear, so must be the nappies   .


----------



## spooks

i got my health visitor to smell her wee filled nappy cos it was such a strange smell - bit like beef crisps??        everything was fine, pampers have changed their nappies recently and not for the better in my opinion !!!!! although their night time ones are great


----------



## PixTrix

you made me giggle about the loo roll Kara, my dog likes to eat it too! Tyler sounds a right cheeky monkey pinching bisuits!!

Aw big hug Sam, your back must be getting you down, hope you can get some respite soon


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi girls

Just popping on quickly for a catch up. 

Marie, sending you a great big hug and fingers crossed for your results xxx

Pick, sounds like Ruby is doing really well

Claire, hope you get the weaning sorted

Kara, hope you can make some progress with getting an earlier appointment for Tyler

Nic, glad the cluster feeding is working 

Sam, sorry about your back. I had a lot of rib pain half way through, never got to the bottom of it  and it did go thankfully -I found driving easier at 38 weeks than it was at 22. I really hope that it eases for you and is nothing more than muscle - skeletal stretching as you go, still bloody painful though poor you.

Hiya Pix! Am going to catch up on your news on the other thread now, have everything crossed for you

Jule, hope you are ok

Taffy, well done on the weight loss. Sorry to hear that the liverproblem is still ongoing, hope things get sorted soon.

I agree, pampers smell weird!

AFM, ok here, coming to terms with the lack of sleep but it is all worth it, our boys are coming on well and calming down a bit at night (famous last words...). We had our first trip out today, just popped into town for an hour but it was good to have a practice run and figure out how the hell our pushchair works lol. Next step is going out on my own. I've had bloods done and am anaemic so on herbal iron supplement. MWs have been brilliant and popping in every day to check up on us. We have our first health visitor app on Friday, so the first weigh in. BF is going well, hard work as I have two greedy guzzlers. I never realised how funny babies are when they have had a belly full, almost like they are drunk, it's very entertaining.

Anyway, hope to be on here a bit more often as things are starting to settle down, but I am thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Hia Sarah, sounds like you are settling into life as a mummy wonderfully. Wanted to let you know that pomegranate juice is a wonderful source of iron as well as a range of other benefits, such a powerful antioxidant. I drink the pom wonderful which is 100% pomegranate so no bad junk added and get it in tesco.


----------



## claire1

Thanks girls, thought I was going mad with the smell.  Wont be using pampers again for a long time, or until they sort the smell out.


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Spooks how are you? Have you decided on more tx yet?

Sarah sounds like your doing a wonderful job and big pat on the back for bf. Isn't it amazing how entaining newborns are yet u don't realise that when its someone else baby.

Jeez what a sleepless night. Tyler was up every hour and half and I did settled her twice without feeding then at 350am she kicked off big time, got her off again in half hour but as soon as I was back in bed she started then another half hour and same so downstair I went as I was getting stroppy, had a cuppa and tyler had some water and upstairs we went and at 515am luke came in and had a go at me and told me to feed her, ****** off big time so I fed her and undid all my work. Well now I'm quitting trying to stop feeding her in the night cause it just cause more waking. 
Back to listen to my own advice I think


----------



## claire1

Kara I've come to the conclusion that's it's best to do what you think is best.  We're the ones that are with them all the time and we know them best.  Hope the nights settle for you

Elliot has a big patch of what looks like eczema on the back of his knee.  I have been using my cream on it, which has seemed to keep it very mild.  But this morning it's bright red and looks like the skin is starting to crack.  Can't get an appointment with GP till Tuesday   .  I want to put some hydrocortisone cream on it, but don't know if it's same to put on his skin.  A bath in his porridge later if it's still the same.  Don't think it bothering him though he's laughing and bouncing in his jumperoo.


----------



## kara76

Totally agree claire. I shouldn't listen when people say she doesn't need feeding, I know some of its for comfort but back to doing my own thing.

Also tyler had similiar on the back of her knee and underarms, use nappy cream and make sure its really dry after the bath. I wouldn't put steriod cream on it hun without medical advice


----------



## claire1

I think I'm gonna keep to the cream that I use, as it does work and doesn't have any harmfull things in it.  Think I'm gonna put his shorts on too (and turn heating up) to let the air get at it.  If it gets any worse I'll just take him up to the surgery on the pretence of visiting the girls and them bump into on of the gp's (naughty I know).

Kara I would, and she will grow out of the comfort feeding.


----------



## jo1985

well ladies from readin all your stories off lack off sleep i can tell my mate who got 22 month and 3 month old baby to stop wingin lol her baby boy caylum sleeps 6pm till ten feed s bout 3 oz them goes thro till 5 am where him and his sis carys both wake have bottle and back till 8. I feel for her not. Claire hope elliott exzema clears . kara do what you feel best with feedin . I got job interview tom for new nanny job 8 till 6 everyday with 9 m 3 yr old and 4 yr old fingers crossed


----------



## Taffy Girl

Claire maybe speak to a pharmacist - they can be pretty good and if your cream cant be used they may be able to advise something else. Poor Elliot   

Jo good luck for your i/v

Kara - mummy knows best   

Hello everyone else! 
x


----------



## kara76

We went swimming this morning and we both love it but the car was frozen shut so jumped in my neighbour and then been sorted insurance claim for our oven...gona take a while

We have a new noise its like a sucking noise in the middle of raspberry noises very cute, this little girl melts my heart even after being a little sod last night lol

She has been busy empty my wardrobe while I've been on the phone......men haven't a clue cause luke thinks I can do everything and asked why I hadn't called the insurance company ealier. I was putting rubbish out earlier and tyler escaped outside and was crawling full speed down the path.


----------



## claire1

I have the same problem with Rob, but he'll soon see how hard it is when I go back to work and he has to stay at home with Elliot and do the housework etc.

Glad you enjoyed swimming, we're gonna take him again tomorrow.  He'll be a proper waterbaby by the time we go away


----------



## marieclare

Thanks so much for all your good luck wishes, just to let you know our amnio results gave us the all-clear for Down's, Edward's and Patau's syndromes so we are incredibly relieved. 

Also have found out the baby is a carrier of cystic fibrosis. I think I was tested for this to egg share at IVFWales so am fairly sure I am not a carrier. So it looks like DH may be, which will be a chat we will need to have with his boys to explain the risks when they get to the stage of having their own children. 

Your LOs all sound so adorable its so lovely to hear all the mischeif they are getting up to


----------



## kara76

Marie that is such great news , you must be so so relieved. Sorry to hear about the cf gene . 
Its good that the results came back so quick


----------



## Jule

Marie that is great news I am so pleased I have been wonderring how u have been.fancy them finding out baby is carrier of cf did they do that through the fluid from the amnio.I am assuming the baby is not affected though.this is what we had with dh he is a carrier of edward syndrome and something else lucky for us pgd is a wonderful thing but our babies can both still be carriers.hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well xxxx


----------



## Jule

Well its been a while since I posted so I've tried to have a ctach up.
Taffy great news about wt loss and morgans gain.I can't believe a year has nearly gone by.

Claire how's the weaning did u want me to bring some stuff to the meet?

Sarah sounds like u r doing brilliantly with the bf well done and also for getting out so soon.when does dh go back to work?

Kara great u got sorted in the night although it sounds like it has got back wards again so like the others have said u r rightt o go with the flow.

Sam glad the preg is going well.hope the cons can give u some help with the back though.
Its funny how all hospitals are different eith their appts.I don't see the cons again until 26 wks but I do see the midwife from 24.

I had cons appt last mon all was well although I mentioned back pain and ibs which they said they could do nothing for.been having lots of abdo pain and pullings and also weeing lots.urine had some things in it so its been sent for testing need to ring today for results.because of pain cons scanned me and all ok it was only quick but nice to see the babies and their heart beat.
Think I have been feeling them for last few days as well as I'm getting lots of fluttery pains high up and one side of abdo which comme and go thru the day.can't wait til they r stronger


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Jule loving to see you and it does sound like your feeling your babies. Such an amazing feeling. Glad your appointment went well. My con always did a quick scan.

How is everyone?

Another poor night for us but better, and even luke managed to settle tyler at 930pm. 4 wakings and feeds last night, deffo a couple of comfort feeds in there, she ate loads yesterday too the little pudding. 
Been also giving a few biscuits as snacks and omg baby biscuits are gross but tyler seems to like um 

Off to see my mil and sil tomorrow. Sil due on 1st feb and so very different for her as her babe came easy!

I'm laying in bed with tyler sleeping next to me, tomorrow we have to be up and out by 930am so gona enjoy the relaxing in bed this morning before she wakes and climbs all over me. Oh she worked out last night if she put her toy on the floor and climbed on it she could reach the tv!


----------



## marieclare

Lol Kara sounds like tyler is learning new tricks every day. 
Jule shame they can't do anything for the pain but great you are feeling the babies and got to see them, so exciting!
Yeah they must have found the CF in the skin cells from the amnio. I did feel a bit guilty that we will have to tell LO so he/she can get their partner tested before having kids and I guess if they are both carriers it would have to be PGD. But then who knows in 30yrs time when our babies want to have kids there might be all sorts of new things available. I defo agree with you PGD is a wonderful thing but if it would be nice if baby didnt have to go through that.
still if thats the only thing "wrong" then i will be so grateful to have a healthy baby.

Dr who rang us last night kept saying "he" on the phone referring to the baby but i asked him and he said he didn't know the sex, but it would be on the report at the office if we wanted to ring up today to find out. I have always said I didn't want to know but dh is chomping at the bit so we will see if he cracks!


----------



## kara76

Marie have you caved in and found out pink or blue


----------



## claire1

Marie glad your results were OK.  Have you found out yet?

Kara hope the nights get better for you.

Jule hope the pains settle for you.  We tended to have regular scans also.  Yes please can you bring some info to the meet.

We've just come back from the GP's and Elliot has infected eczema, so we have some cream and bath stuff for him.


----------



## kara76

Aww poor elliot, what cream has he got hun?


----------



## marieclare

Ah Claire hope Elliot gets better soon 

No girls we haven't caved in, still team yellow here lol


----------



## kara76

Pmsl team yellow that's brill. Best surprise u will ever get that's for sure

Tyler in bed as she is shattered only having 2 short naps a day. She's never sleep that much in the day.


----------



## claire1

He's got a mild steroid cream for a week, and then if no better I have a script for an antibiotic cream.  The GP didn't want to give that unless he needed it, but she think's he wont need it.

Marie well done you on not finding out.  There was no way Rob wasn't finding out the sex, he was determind to know   not that it made a difference if Elliot was gonna be a boy or girl.

Kara hope tonight will be better


----------



## Jule

Marie glad u didn't find out as kara said it will be a lovely surprise at the end.although if someone told me they knew I think it would nag at me for a while lol.
Kara hope tonight goes ok and less feeds for you.
Claire ill put some stuff in car on mon so I don't forget.
Poor elliott with infected excema hopefully the cream will sort it


----------



## spooks

Hi Kara   
I'm going to wait a bit before tx, not feeling up to it yet. Straight after the m/c I as raring to go again but I'm only just starting to feel 'normal' again and need to get my iron levels sorted before we try. 
I'll keep you posted

Love to everyone     

 double congrats sarah


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Spooks glad to hearing ur starting to feel normal again, it sure does take time

Please to report a better night, post more later as I'm off to baby sensory


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=254541.0


----------

